# Voltare pagina



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Come molti di voi hanno notato, ho chiuso la discussione da cui è partita la mia avventura in questo forum (_"Incoerenza, sadismo, pazzia. O cosa?"_).
So che qualcuno non ha apprezzato la cosa, ma sentivo di doverlo fare per i motivi che ho già espresso lì e che copio e incollo qui.

_Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
Ho riletto alcune pagine iniziali della discussione e ho sorriso nel leggermi tanto distrutto.
Questi 6 mesi non sono da cancellare, fanno parte della mia vita e me li porterò dentro.
E' arrivato il momento di chiuderla questa discussione ma non ho capito come si fa (perché su ste cose sono proprio capra, ma solo su ste cose tecniche eh?).
Mi sento di nuovo me stesso, mi sento di nuovo forte.
Vi ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto che mi avete dato.
Mi ha colpito il fatto che alcune cose dette da alcune utenti si sono effettivamente realizzate.
"Apprezzerai col tempo l'amicizia con lei" (parafrasando il buon H7)
"a settembre prenderà la tranvata e verrà da te per chiedere aiuto" (parafrasando quella matta di Traccia)
Avevate ragione.
Sono contento di essere diventato un pezzettino di questo forum, grazie di avermelo permesso, però adesso sono **zzi vostri me dovete sopportare in versione easy 

	
	
		
		
	


	












'notte a tutti oppure buongiorno a chi legge di mattina"
_
Non mi riconoscevo più in quella discussione, perché grazie a Dio ho capito tantissime cose, è trascorso del tempo e sta tornando fuori il vero me stesso. Qualche persona più "osservatrice" qui nel forum, se ne è accorta.
Si volta pagina. Con grande serenità e fiducia. E ribadisco che devo molto a tutti voi.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

sono proprio contento stark. sei una grande persona.


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

hai la mia stima! 
:up:


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

Bella, Starkhe'


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2014)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Ecco tu sei una delle persone alle quali maggiormente devo dire grazie per il sostegno e per la pazienza :forza:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

in bocca al lupo per tutto
Sei davvero una bella persona e meriti il meglio.
i tuoi bimbi sono molto fortunati ad avere un papà come te
mi spiace solo che tua moglie sia stata così sciocca da rovinare una famiglia quando aveva la possibilità di ricostruire. Si è già pentita, su questo ho davvero pochi dubbi


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2014)

*Stark*

Peccato che sei della roma.Per il resto tu e i nuovi arrivati, tranne la solita eccezione, siete davvero belle persone.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per tutto
> Sei davvero una bella persona e meriti il meglio.
> i tuoi bimbi sono molto fortunati ad avere un papà come te
> mi spiace solo che tua moglie sia stata così sciocca da rovinare una famiglia quando aveva la possibilità di ricostruire. *Si è già pentita, su questo ho davvero pochi dubbi*


No, non si è pentita. Si è solo convinta di avere dei problemi relazionali. Adesso è lei che quando la invito a a sorridere un po' di più, chiede a me tempo per riprendersi. Ha tutto il tempo che vuole, il problema non è più mio.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco tu sei una delle persone alle quali maggiormente devo dire grazie per il sostegno e per la pazienza :forza:


nessun ringraziamento. io ho trovato un amico, non c'è cosa che valga di più


----------



## Traccia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> _Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
> Ho riletto alcune pagine iniziali della discussione e ho sorriso nel leggermi tanto distrutto.
> Questi 6 mesi non sono da cancellare, fanno parte della mia vita e me li porterò dentro.
> E' arrivato il momento di chiuderla questa discussione ma non ho capito come si fa (perché su ste cose sono proprio capra, ma solo su ste cose tecniche eh?).
> ...


anche io ti voglio bene


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> nessun ringraziamento. io ho trovato un amico, non c'è cosa che valga di più



Tu hai troppe amicizie maschili.....ma una bella donna quando me la presenti?


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> anche io ti voglio bene


"matta" in senso affettuoso daiiiiiiii :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> "matta" in senso affettuoso daiiiiiiii :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


appunto


----------



## Eratò (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Come molti di voi hanno notato, ho chiuso la discussione da cui è partita la mia avventura in questo forum (_"Incoerenza, sadismo, pazzia. O cosa?"_).
> So che qualcuno non ha apprezzato la cosa, ma sentivo di doverlo fare per i motivi che ho già espresso lì e che copio e incollo qui.
> 
> _Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
> ...


Piena stima Stark ma l'avrai capito già:up:


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Sono veramente molto contenta di leggerti così! Avevo proprio bisogno oggi di una cosa del genere.
Grazie! E' confortante sapere che apro tradi e posso leggere utenti come te.

Sei proprio una bella persona... 

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai troppe amicizie maschili.....ma una bella donna quando me la presenti?


le due cose non sono collegate tra loro.


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

E' un peccato chiudere una discussione che ti ha dato modo di farti conoscere...ed è bello leggere il cambiamento che hai fatto...cambiamento avvenuto in tempi relativamente brevi, ma in maniera assolutamente naturale, come se pian piano aprissi gli occhi.
Sei in gamba, mi piaci.  Sei un buon elemento per il forum, ma prima di tutto mi dai l'idea di essere una gran brava persona...e questo traspare quando scrivi!


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' un peccato chiudere una discussione che ti ha dato modo di farti conoscere...ed è bello leggere il cambiamento che hai fatto...cambiamento avvenuto in tempi relativamente brevi, ma in maniera assolutamente naturale, come se pian piano aprissi gli occhi.
> Sei in gamba, mi piaci.  Sei un buon elemento per il forum, ma prima di tutto mi dai l'idea di essere una gran brava persona...e questo traspare quando scrivi!


Ciao Nicka. 
Non è un peccato chiudere una discussione quando chi l'ha aperta sente che è il momento giusto, che è cambiato qualcosa rispetto a quando è partito o anche semplicemente che non c'è più molto da aggiungere perché il tempo deve dipanare la nebbia e gli eventi devono scorrere via...
Almeno quando si tratta di una discussione che tratta momenti di storia personale...

Per il resto sono totalmente d'accordo con te!


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Nicka.
> Non è un peccato chiudere una discussione quando chi l'ha aperta sente che è il momento giusto, che è cambiato qualcosa rispetto a quando è partito o anche semplicemente che non c'è più molto da aggiungere perché il tempo deve dipanare la nebbia e gli eventi devono scorrere via...
> Almeno quando si tratta di una discussione che tratta momenti di storia personale...
> 
> Per il resto sono totalmente d'accordo con te!


Ma io sono d'accordo sul motivo per cui l'ha fatto, avevo dimenticato di sottolinearlo!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Ti ho già scritto ieri che sei un bel valore aggiunto qui, sei una persona apprezzabilissima


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo sul motivo per cui l'ha fatto, avevo dimenticato di sottolinearlo!!


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

ragazzi state gonfiando il mio EGO (ho detto EGO non fate i maliziosi....) a dismisura


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ragazzi state gonfiando il mio EGO (ho detto EGO non fate i maliziosi....) a dismisura


Aspetta che adesso arriva JB...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai troppe amicizie maschili.....ma una bella donna quando me la presenti?


:lipstick:


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ragazzi state gonfiando il mio EGO (ho detto EGO non fate i maliziosi....) a dismisura


Ma se vuoi te ce manno!!


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi te ce manno!!


co la mano arzata!!!


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Come molti di voi hanno notato, ho chiuso la discussione da cui è partita la mia avventura in questo forum (_"Incoerenza, sadismo, pazzia. O cosa?"_).
> So che qualcuno non ha apprezzato la cosa, ma sentivo di doverlo fare per i motivi che ho già espresso lì e che copio e incollo qui.
> 
> _Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
> ...



Sono contenta per la serenità ritrovata, ma mi fa strano che tu l'abbia raggiunta in soli sei mesi.
Possibile che del sentimento che avevi per la tua ex moglie non ne sia rimasta traccia?
Riesco a capire che la delusione possa annientare l'amore, anche quello più grande, ma vorrei che me lo confermassi tu.


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta per la serenità ritrovata, ma mi fa strano che tu l'abbia raggiunta in soli sei mesi.
> Possibile che del sentimento che avevi per la tua ex moglie non ne sia rimasta traccia?
> Riesco a capire che la delusione possa annientare l'amore, anche quello più grande, ma vorrei che me lo confermassi tu.


Me lo sono chiesto pure io onestamente per quanto possa sembrare "tosto" (e probabilmente lo è pure) si è "sbarazzato" del problema con una rapidità che mi ha lasciato interdetto ... certo è che vorrei essere come lui ma non riesco. 
Sono probabilmente strano io ... uno dei pochi reduci che ancora pensano di riuscire a far combaciare i cocci o forse solo un vile timoroso dell'ignoto e prigioniero della quotidianità pronto a fare con me stesso compromessi che un tempo non avrei mai fatto ... mah ... cmq il " ... *Adesso è lei che quando la invito a a sorridere un po' di  più, chiede a me tempo per riprendersi. Ha tutto il tempo che vuole, il  problema non è più mio*." mi ha colpito molto ... forse lei credeva di aver a che fare con un padre e non con un marito ... errore piuttosto diffuso purtroppo.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

non credo che stark abbia dimenticato in 6 mesi l'amore provato per la moglie. Piuttosto si è accorto che la figura idealizzata che aveva di sua moglie (o meglio del suo rapporto di coppia) era appunto idealizzata, nella sua testa. forse questo gli ha reso più semplice smettere di soffrire.


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non credo che stark abbia dimenticato in 6 mesi l'amore provato per la moglie. Piuttosto si è accorto che la figura idealizzata che aveva di sua moglie (o meglio del suo rapporto di coppia) era appunto idealizzata, nella sua testa. forse questo gli ha reso più semplice smettere di soffrire.


In sei mesi??  e che è mandrake?? In sei mesi arrivi forse alla fase due dell'elaborazione del lutto ... e ti devi pure sforzare. Non stiamo parlando di fanciulli (anche se per qualche verso lei mi pare tenda la pargoletta mano) parliamo di persone con qualche lustro in più con carico familiare aggiungo ...


----------



## Dalida (16 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> In sei mesi??  e che è mandrake?? *In sei mesi arrivi forse alla fase due dell'elaborazione del lutto* ... e ti devi pure sforzare. Non stiamo parlando di fanciulli (anche se per qualche verso lei mi pare tenda la pargoletta mano) parliamo di persone con qualche lustro in più con carico familiare aggiungo ...


questo non è detto. ci sono persone capaci di reagire più velocemente. secondo me, conta anche la visione che si ha dell'amore. con questo non voglio dire che stark non abbia amato sua moglie, assolutamente no, voglio dire che molti vengono cresciuti con il mito dell'amore struggente e non riescono a sbarazzarsene. il mio è un discorso generale, non mi riferisco a te nello specifico.


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo non è detto. ci sono persone capaci di reagire più velocemente. secondo me, conta anche la visione che si ha dell'amore. con questo non voglio dire che stark non abbia amato sua moglie, assolutamente no, *voglio dire che molti vengono cresciuti con il mito dell'amore struggente e non riescono a sbarazzarsene.* il mio è un discorso generale, non mi riferisco a te nello specifico.


:thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## tullio (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non credo che stark abbia dimenticato in 6 mesi l'amore provato per la moglie. Piuttosto si è accorto che la figura idealizzata che aveva di sua moglie (o meglio del suo rapporto di coppia) era appunto idealizzata, nella sua testa. forse questo gli ha reso più semplice smettere di soffrire.


Ci saranno ancora momenti bui, cuscini morsicati e bevute per dimenticare. Un matriomonio non va via in 6 mesi e nemmeno in un anno. Tornerà il dolore e dtorneranno le domande. E magari anche i desideri... Però il più è fatto: ha accettato la cosa e ha smesso di tormentarsi. E forse anche di tormentare lei. Ha ritrovato il suo equilibrio e anche se ci saranno altre botte e scivolate, ormai resterà in piedi e guarderà la vita con altri occhi.
Un passo importante, credo. Complimenti a STark per come ha gestito la cosa.


----------



## Dalida (16 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :thinking::thinking::thinking:


lessi tempo fa un libro in proposito, intitolato "il mito dell'amore fatale". il libro analizzava l'amore come culto. lo consiglio un po' a tutti, a me è piaciuto.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Sono felice per te Stark!
Credo che ognuno di noi abbia i propri tempi di elaborazione del lutto.
Stark, non se se ancora, si è fatto aiutare da uno psicologo. Questo lo ha sicuramente messo nella condizione di guardarsi dentro e di dirsi alcune cose.
Proprio ieri la mia psico mi ha fatto un sacco di complimenti per come mi sto evolvendo. 
È' proprio un cammino che si intraprende, soprattutto con noi stessi, quando ti capitano macigni pesanti come questo sul groppone.
C' è chi lo supera in sei mesi, chi in due anni, c'è chi non lo supera mai...ognuno di noi è diverso, per fortuna.
Poi dipende anche dal carattere, da quello che si è visto succedere nella famiglia di origine. 
Insomma ci sono tante variabili per ognuno di noi. Mi ricordo Danny che scrisse che anche lui aveva superato il tradimento in un lasso di tempo simile a Stark, con la differenza che non si separò dalla moglie.
se lui non si ritrova più in ciò che ha scritto, vuol dire che è diventato un'altra persona, o che si è liberato di qualcosa che lo faceva stare male, ma di cui non si era accorto prima.
 Io sono veramente felice per lui, e spero rimanga qui, ad aiutare magari qualcuno che sta attraversando una tempesta.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Non bisogna sottovalutare l'enorme, gigantesca, immane delusione che ho avuto.
E non bisogna sottovalutare neanche l'immane incazzatura.
L'ho già detto e lo ripeto, malgrado tutto le voglio un gran bene e sarà sempre una persona speciale per me, con tutti suoi pregi e tutti i suoi difettacci, ma ero intossicato da questa donna senza rotta e in eterna deriva.
Nulla è cancellato e nulla è rinnegato.
Sono stato veloce? Può darsi.
A me sei mesi non sembrano pochi, è tutto relativo.
Il mio modo d'essere è quello, una profonda delusione dalla persone che più ho amato nella mia vita, ha polverizzato quel sentimento che attraverso una sofferenza intensissima e quasi insopportabile, si è trasformato in altro.
Lei mi conosce perfettamente, sa come sono, sa quanto combatto per tutto ciò in cui credo; ma sa anche che se mi si calpesta io divento una pietra. Ha fatto la sua scelta, io la mia.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non bisogna sottovalutare l'enorme, gigantesca, immane delusione che ho avuto.
> E non bisogna sottovalutare neanche l'immane incazzatura.
> L'ho già detto e lo ripeto, malgrado tutto le voglio un gran bene e sarà sempre una persona speciale per me, con tutti suoi pregi e tutti i suoi difettacci, ma ero intossicato da questa donna senza rotta e in eterna deriva.
> Nulla è cancellato e nulla è rinnegato.
> ...


Da bravo ariete!


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *Non bisogna sottovalutare l'enorme, gigantesca, immane delusione che ho avuto.
> E non bisogna sottovalutare neanche l'immane incazzatura.*
> L'ho già detto e lo ripeto, malgrado tutto le voglio un gran bene e sarà sempre una persona speciale per me, con tutti suoi pregi e tutti i suoi difettacci, ma ero intossicato da questa donna senza rotta e in eterna deriva.
> Nulla è cancellato e nulla è rinnegato.
> ...


Quarda che nessuno mette in dubbio il neretto che c'è per tutti ... è sul rosso che vorrei un parere pro veritate da parte tua ... è una rivelazione postuma al fattaccio o è una particolarità che in un modo o nell'altro ha iniziato a scavare il solco prima del fattaccio e che in qualche modo ha agevolato il tuo trasformarti in pietra ... se so troppo stronzo dimmelo che tacquo :singleeye:


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quarda che nessuno mette in dubbio il neretto che c'è per tutti ... è sul rosso che vorrei un parere pro veritate da parte tua ...* è una rivelazione postuma al fattaccio* o è una particolarità che in un modo o nell'altro ha iniziato a scavare il solco prima del fattaccio e che in qualche modo ha agevolato il tuo trasformarti in pietra ... se so troppo stronzo dimmelo che tacquo :singleeye:


Il neretto.
E ne ho parlato anche con lei proprio ieri sera, visto che mi ha fatto cenare con lei e i bambini.
Mi sono reso conto che vivevo nell'angoscia di compiacerla e di non riuscirci, perché è del tutto impossibile compiacerla visto che non sa neppure lei cosa voglia. 
Non volevo vedere tutto questo perché la tigna mi diceva di andare avanti che prima o poi avrei fatto centro, e poi mi rodeva il culo che dopo avere avuto due genitori di merda pure il mio matrimonio si rivelasse una merda sebbene ce la stessi mettendo tutta.
Mi stavo, ci stavamo annientando reciprocamente in una corsa verso il nulla. Lei a chiedere sempre di più senza neanche sapere cosa volesse esattamente, io a cercare di darle sempre di più tentando di azzeccarci.
Pure lei a modo suo ce l'ha messa tutta ma stava troppo male, troppo infelice per la sua esistenza.
Ma che vita è?


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il neretto.
> E ne ho parlato anche con lei proprio ieri sera, visto che mi ha fatto cenare con lei e i bambini.
> Mi sono reso conto che vivevo nell'angoscia di compiacerla e di non riuscirci, perché è del tutto impossibile compiacerla visto che non sa neppure lei cosa voglia.
> Non volevo vedere tutto questo perché la tigna mi diceva di andare avanti che prima o poi avrei fatto centro, e poi mi rodeva il culo che dopo avere avuto due genitori di merda pure il mio matrimonio si rivelasse una merda sebbene ce la stessi mettendo tutta.
> ...


Quindi in buona sostanza, e non prendermi per insensibile, il ponte era già stato, più o meno inconsapevolmente, minato. La scoperta ha di fatto reso palese un "fastidio" che pian piano stava crescendo ... chissà quanto di voluto o di non voluto ci sia stato? E chissà che alla fine lei non ti ringrazi per non averla fatta scegliere ma avendoti dato il modo di scegliere gli hai di fatto tolto le castagne dal fuoco ... cosa che magari non ammetterà mai ... scusa oggi ho le madonne e il tenente colombo mi fa un baffo


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Come molti di voi hanno notato, ho chiuso la discussione da cui è partita la mia avventura in questo forum (_"Incoerenza, sadismo, pazzia. O cosa?"_).
> So che qualcuno non ha apprezzato la cosa, ma sentivo di doverlo fare per i motivi che ho già espresso lì e che copio e incollo qui.
> 
> _Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
> ...


stark sei il numero 1.
probabilmente sei la persona che non conosco che stimo di più.

mi trasmetti una forza ed energia incredibile in quello che scrivi.
grazie.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi in buona sostanza, e non prendermi per insensibile, il ponte era già stato, più o meno inconsapevolmente, minato. La scoperta ha di fatto reso palese un "fastidio" che pian piano stava crescendo ... chissà quanto di voluto o di non voluto ci sia stato? E chissà che alla fine lei non ti ringrazi per non averla fatta scegliere ma avendoti dato il modo di scegliere gli hai di fatto tolto le castagne dal fuoco ... cosa che magari non ammetterà mai ... scusa oggi ho le madonne e il tenente colombo mi fa un baffo


C'è un dato di fatto evidentissimo.
Insieme giravamo a vuoto, da separati siamo un orologio svizzero e andiamo d'accordo.
Malgrado io stia accumulando stress allucinante vado a mille, perché faccio le cose a modo mio senza pensare a cosa penserà lei. E a lei va bene!!!!
Con i bambini il rapporto è migliorato, è più intenso.
Rimarrò sempre dell'idea che poteva andare diversamente se lei ci avesse creduto, ma visto che non ci credeva, va bene come è andata. Contesterò sempre e solo il modo irrispettoso e indelicato con il quale mi ha fatto fuori.


----------



## Trinità (16 Ottobre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta per la serenità ritrovata, ma mi fa strano che tu l'abbia raggiunta in soli sei mesi.
> Possibile che del sentimento che avevi per la tua ex moglie non ne sia rimasta traccia?
> Riesco a capire che la delusione possa annientare l'amore, anche quello più grande, ma vorrei che me lo confermassi tu.





wolf ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesto pure io onestamente per quanto possa sembrare "tosto" (e probabilmente lo è pure) si è "sbarazzato" del problema con una rapidità che mi ha lasciato interdetto ... certo è che vorrei essere come lui ma non riesco.
> Sono probabilmente strano io ... uno dei pochi reduci che ancora pensano di riuscire a far combaciare i cocci o forse solo un vile timoroso dell'ignoto e prigioniero della quotidianità pronto a fare con me stesso compromessi che un tempo non avrei mai fatto ... mah ... cmq il " ... *Adesso è lei che quando la invito a a sorridere un po' di  più, chiede a me tempo per riprendersi. Ha tutto il tempo che vuole, il  problema non è più mio*." mi ha colpito molto ... forse lei credeva di aver a che fare con un padre e non con un marito ... errore piuttosto diffuso purtroppo.


Allora siamo in tre, a chiedercelo!
Quanto è facile dimenticarsi questi traditori spietati!
Non un vile timoroso ma bensì un grande coraggioso cuore!
I cocci combacieranno eccome se combaceranno.
Credere all'impossibile si può.........
ciao


----------



## Trinità (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> C'è un dato di fatto evidentissimo.
> Insieme giravamo a vuoto, da separati siamo un orologio svizzero e andiamo d'accordo.
> Malgrado io stia accumulando stress allucinante vado a mille, perché faccio le cose a modo mio senza pensare a cosa penserà lei. E a lei va bene!!!!
> Con i bambini il rapporto è migliorato, è più intenso.
> Rimarrò sempre dell'idea che poteva andare diversamente se lei ci avesse creduto, ma visto che non ci credeva, va bene come è andata. Contesterò sempre e solo il modo irrispettoso e indelicato con il quale mi ha fatto fuori.


Non essere troppo sicuro che lei non ci creda più........io non ci scommetterei.
Buona fortuna!


----------



## Horny (16 Ottobre 2014)

sono veramente felice per te.
te lo meriti.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non essere troppo sicuro che lei non ci creda più........io non ci scommetterei.
> Buona fortuna!


Non ci credo io, il bonus è finito.
Non è stato UN tradimento, alla fine è emerso un quadro sconfortante di tradimenti seriali in 10 anni di matrimonio, tutti ammessi e certificati (quelli che ho stanato perché a sto punto non so quanti siano), il primo dopo appena DUE dico DUE mesi. "_Sai, ogni volta tornavo da te perché alla fine tu eri un'altra cosa_"
E certo, poi però te ne andavi a cercare un altro per vedere se per caso t'eri sbagliata.
Non sono un pupazzo.
Non mi ha trovato in un cassonetto.
Non ha neanche più il diritto di sperare in nulla se mai si pentisse, perché non è che sono un giocattolino che prima ti stanchi e poi ci ripensi.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ragazzi state gonfiando il mio EGO (ho detto EGO non fate i maliziosi....) a dismisura


Anche perché ieri hai detto che era piccolo .. O no forse era occhi verdi


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ci credo io, il bonus è finito.
> Non è stato UN tradimento, alla fine è emerso un quadro sconfortante di tradimenti seriali in 10 anni di matrimonio, tutti ammessi e certificati (quelli che ho stanato perché a sto punto non so quanti siano), il primo dopo appena DUE dico DUE mesi. "_Sai, ogni volta tornavo da te perché alla fine tu eri un'altra cosa_"
> E certo, poi però te ne andavi a cercare un altro per vedere se per caso t'eri sbagliata.
> Non sono un pupazzo.
> ...



Impossibile non condividere.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Da bravo ariete!


Ma anche da bravo sagittario direi, io sono simile quando ho chiuso ha relazione  non è che non ci  abbia sofferto (anzi) ma dopo i primi tempi di sbandamento me ne faccio una ragione e soprattutto non mi auto distruggo


----------



## aristocat (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark, secondo me hai fatto bene a chiudere quella discussione se senti che stai voltando pagina e ricostruendo.
Ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo, tifo anch'io per te... e, a questo punto, spero di dare un buon contributo alla tua "Fase Easy" :up:

ari


----------



## Apollonia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche da bravo sagittario direi, io sono simile quando ho chiuso ha relazione  non è che non ci  abbia sofferto (anzi) ma dopo i primi tempi di sbandamento me ne faccio una ragione e soprattutto non mi auto distruggo


Sempre segno di fuoco sei!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sempre segno di fuoco sei!


Si ? Ah si con leone vero ? Sagittario, leone e ariete


----------



## Apollonia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ? Ah si con leone vero ? Sagittario, leone e ariete


Esatto!


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ci credo io, il bonus è finito.
> Non è stato UN tradimento, alla fine è *emerso un quadro sconfortante di tradimenti seriali in 10 anni di matrimonio, tutti ammessi e certificati* (quelli che ho stanato perché a sto punto non so quanti siano), il primo dopo appena DUE dico DUE mesi. "_Sai, ogni volta tornavo da te perché alla fine tu eri un'altra cosa_"
> E certo, poi però te ne andavi a cercare un altro per vedere se per caso t'eri sbagliata.
> Non sono un pupazzo.
> ...


 questo me l'ero perso.....:unhappy:
e io che sotto sotto speravo che magari ritornaste assieme 

ma porc. putt.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> questo me l'ero perso.....:unhappy:
> e io che sotto sotto speravo che magari ritornaste assieme
> 
> ma porc. putt.


Ho ingoiato certi rospi che ormai posso digerire anche i sassi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Come molti di voi hanno notato, ho chiuso la discussione da cui è partita la mia avventura in questo forum (_"Incoerenza, sadismo, pazzia. O cosa?"_).
> So che qualcuno non ha apprezzato la cosa, ma sentivo di doverlo fare per i motivi che ho già espresso lì e che copio e incollo qui.
> 
> _Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
> ...


mi unisco al plauso generale e mi consolo pensando che mi ci vorranno solo altri 5 mesi.


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ho ingoiato certi rospi che ormai posso digerire anche i sassi.


mi dispiace tanto stark, non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare cosa hai provato a scoprire ulteriori e reiterate prese in giro.
Vedi già un tradimento è terribile, ma scoprire che non era l'unico.... davvero quella cretina (scusa, ma mi trattengo) di tua moglie non ha capito un beneamato cazzo sul tesoro che aveva a fianco.
Sul vecchio 3d ti scrissi per chiederti come andava perché in cuor mio speravo che riusciste a ricucire. quindi davvero mi ha fatto tanto dispiacere leggere delle ulteriori mortificanti scoperte.
Ti abbraccio (virilmente beninteso )
se fossi romano verrei al raduno solo per stringerti la mano!!! (e magari spalmare un cinque sul visino della tua ex)


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> mi dispiace tanto stark, non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare cosa hai provato a scoprire ulteriori e reiterate prese in giro.
> Vedi già un tradimento è terribile, ma scoprire che non era l'unico.... davvero quella cretina (scusa, ma mi trattengo) di tua moglie non ha capito un beneamato cazzo *sul tesoro che aveva a fianco.*
> Sul vecchio 3d ti scrissi per chiederti come andava perché in cuor mio speravo che riusciste a ricucire. quindi davvero mi ha fatto tanto dispiacere leggere delle ulteriori mortificanti scoperte.
> Ti abbraccio (virilmente beninteso )
> se fossi romano verrei al raduno solo per stringerti la mano!!! (e magari spalmare un cinque sul visino della tua ex)


Non sono un tesoro, sono consapevole che per certi versi non è agevolissimo avere a che fare con me. Posso essere alquanto spigoloso e chiaramente una persona estremamente insicura e scontenta della propria vita può risentirne.


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non sono un tesoro, sono consapevole che per certi versi non è agevolissimo avere a che fare con me. Posso essere alquanto spigoloso e chiaramente una persona estremamente insicura e scontenta della propria vita può risentirne.


Ti stimo molto per la tua equità.
sottoscrivo chi ha detto che non ha mai stimato qualcuno
che non conoscesse.
lei alla fine ha avuto il coraggio di chiudere,
tu di lasciar andare.
meritate a questo punto di coltivare altrimenti il vostro rapporto.
lei evidente non stesse bene, spero riesca a 'curarsi' al più presto.
tu non avrai difficoltà a trovare una persona davvero adatta a te.
(E non perché tu sia il buono e lei la cattiva, ma perché credo
che tu abbia faticato un pochino di più nella direzione giusta, 
per questo ti ammiro).


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> stark sei il numero 1.
> probabilmente sei la persona che non conosco che stimo di più.
> 
> mi trasmetti una forza ed energia incredibile in quello che scrivi.
> grazie.


Oddio.......ora devo darti un verde


----------



## Traccia (17 Ottobre 2014)

vabbè, se hai aperto sto thread per fare incetta di complimenti, lusinghe, elogi...occhei

dillo però

vanesio

abbasta co sti salamelecchi (e non fate giochi di parole maliziosi...)


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> vabbè, se hai aperto sto thread per fare incetta di complimenti, lusinghe, elogi...occhei
> 
> dillo però
> 
> ...


ma infatti!
manname affanculo va :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma infatti!
> manname affanculo va :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ebbeh, sarebbe una voce fuori dal coro almeno... 
ma non ti da un po' fastidio essere simpatico e benvoluto da tutti?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ebbeh, sarebbe una voce fuori dal coro almeno...
> ma non ti da un po' fastidio essere simpatico e benvoluto da tutti?


Di solito da più fastidio agli altri ... Essere benvoluti  un po' come " il potere logora chi non ce l'ha "


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ebbeh, sarebbe una voce fuori dal coro almeno...
> ma non ti da un po' fastidio essere simpatico e benvoluto da tutti?


fastidio no
purché sia chiaro che non sono l'icona dell'uomo ideale e nemmeno voglio esserlo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> fastidio no
> purché sia chiaro che non sono l'icona dell'uomo ideale e nemmeno voglio esserlo


A Bbello! Ormai so' cazzi tua. :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ti stimo molto per la tua equità.
> sottoscrivo chi ha detto che non ha mai stimato qualcuno
> che non conoscesse.
> *lei alla fine ha avuto il coraggio di chiudere,
> ...


Alla fine non è che sia una pratica molto diffusa chiudere prima dello sgamo ... almeno questo le va dato atto. Cmq magra consolazione per starkuccio


----------



## Traccia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di solito da più fastidio agli altri ... Essere benvoluti  un po' come " il potere logora chi non ce l'ha "


si si
si chiama 'invidia', ha un nome preciso 
ma non è questo il caso...perchè stark è talmente amabile da non suscitare, secondo me, nemmeno le invidie/cattiverie di nessuno


----------



## Traccia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> fastidio no
> purché sia chiaro che non sono l'icona dell'uomo ideale e nemmeno voglio esserlo



meno male
dicci una cosa brutta che hai fatto
(rubare le caramelle in quarta elmentare non vale)


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si si
> si chiama 'invidia', ha un nome preciso
> ma non è questo il caso...*perchè stark è talmente amabile da non suscitare, secondo me, nemmeno le invidie/cattiverie di nessuno*


Secondo me è piuttosto imbarazzato con l'ego che gli stà per scoppiare ... suvvia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si si
> si chiama 'invidia', ha un nome preciso
> ma non è questo il caso...perchè stark è talmente amabile da non suscitare, secondo me, nemmeno le invidie/cattiverie di nessuno


Ma stark è talmente adorabile che me lo farei pure io..... e sono Etero. :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> meno male
> dicci una cosa brutta che hai fatto
> *(rubare le caramelle in quarta elmentare non vale)*


che stronzetta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho fatto del male anche io, fidati


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si si
> si chiama 'invidia', ha un nome preciso
> ma non è questo il caso...perchè stark è talmente amabile da non suscitare, secondo me, nemmeno le invidie/cattiverie di nessuno


eh mi auguro sia così ma non è lapalissiano


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Ottobre 2014)

Fa piacere per te, sinceramente! Aggiungo che sei mesi non sono nemmeno tanti, quindi forse questa trasformazione era semplicemente lì lì per prendere forma comunque in un modo o nell'altro. Insomma, evviva!


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fa piacere per te, sinceramente! Aggiungo che sei mesi non sono nemmeno tanti, quindi forse questa trasformazione era semplicemente lì lì per prendere forma comunque in un modo o nell'altro. Insomma, evviva!


secondo il terapista al quale mi ero rivolto 5 mesi fa, non si tratta di trasformazione bensì di ritorno, tanto è vero che mi sta lasciando andare e ci vediamo ogni tanto per fare il punto. Farmi aiutare da lui è stata la cosa più intelligente che abbia mai fatto, sebbene fossi più che scettico. E' un aiuto che mi sento di consigliare. M'ha dato certi schiaffoni emotivi da ribaltarsi, eppure non mi ha mai detto una sola volta cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare.


----------



## Apollonia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> secondo il terapista al quale mi ero rivolto 5 mesi fa, non si tratta di trasformazione bensì di ritorno, tanto è vero che mi sta lasciando andare e ci vediamo ogni tanto per fare il punto. *Farmi aiutare da lui è stata la cosa più intelligente che abbia mai fatto, sebbene fossi più che scettico. E' un aiuto che mi sento di consigliare. M'ha dato certi schiaffoni emotivi da ribaltarsi, eppure non mi ha mai detto una sola volta cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare.*


La stessa identica cosa vale per me!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sorprende la reazione alla scoperta che tua moglie fosse una seriale.
Sembra che tu abbia semplicemente preso atto che non funzionava così bene come ti sforzavi di credere.
Mancano reazioni di incredulità, disgusto, dubbio sulla salute, sui figli, sulla verità del vissuto.
Non vedo insicurezze in te sulla tua capacità di valutare persone e situazioni.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sorprende la reazione alla scoperta che tua moglie fosse una seriale.
> Sembra che tu abbia semplicemente preso atto che non funzionava così bene come ti sforzavi di credere.
> *Mancano reazioni di incredulità, disgusto, dubbio sulla salute, sui figli, sulla verità del vissuto.*
> Non vedo insicurezze in te sulla tua capacità di valutare persone e situazioni.


L'incredulità dura poco, alla fine ci devi credere per forza o diventi scemo.
Il disgusto c'è ancora oggi, lo avrò per sempre, ma ci convivo. Non mi sono mai soffermato sui particolari dei tradimenti proprio perché mi disgustano e non avrebbero aggiunto nulla alla discussione. Ci sono state modalità di tradimento vomitevoli, te lo posso assicurare, ma c'è anche pudore (mio) nel parlarne, perché ti senti davvero un coglione a farti fare certe cose.
Dubbi sulla salute non ne ho per il semplice motivo che lei e gli altri per il lavoro che fanno sono sottoposti a continui controlli sanitari.
I figli, se vedessi me, lei, loro, capiresti che non ci potrebbero essere dubbi.
LI HO AVUTI all'inizio sulla piccola, non lo nego, ma poi ho pensato che quella è mia figlia, pure se mi dicessero che no, non lo è, ma quella è mia figlia, non so se mi spiego.
Della verità del vissuto ne ho parlato spesso e più volte ho detto che purtroppo ho vissuto in una farsa.

Capisco che può sembrare strano.
Ma è l'analisi dello schifo che ho subito il motivo per cui mi sto rimettendo in piedi alla svelta.
Ho preso troppi calci in culo, è ora di darne, in senso morale ovviamente.


----------



## Homer (18 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi sei in studio Stark??


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Ah dimenticavo una postilla.
Che incertezze dovrei avere su persone e situazioni?
Qualcuno si è posto domande e incertezze su di me prima di farmi il culo? Qualcuno ha voluto affrontare con me qualsivoglia problema? Qualcuno mi ha chiesto anche solo formalmente scusa? E dovrei anche essere incerto, IO?
La santità non fa per me.

Homer,
no, oggi non lavoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'incredulità dura poco, alla fine ci devi credere per forza o diventi scemo.
> Il disgusto c'è ancora oggi, lo avrò per sempre, ma ci convivo. Non mi sono mai soffermato sui particolari dei tradimenti proprio perché mi disgustano e non avrebbero aggiunto nulla alla discussione. Ci sono state modalità di tradimento vomitevoli, te lo posso assicurare, ma c'è anche pudore (mio) nel parlarne, perché ti senti davvero un coglione a farti fare certe cose.
> Dubbi sulla salute non ne ho per il semplice motivo che lei e gli altri per il lavoro che fanno sono sottoposti a continui controlli sanitari.
> I figli, se vedessi me, lei, loro, capiresti che non ci potrebbero essere dubbi.
> ...


Trovo la tua reazione sensata e condivisibile. Vorrei che la tua capacità razionale l'avesse anche la mia amica che si sta separando e non riesce a farsene una ragione. Sta entrando in seria  depressione secondo me nonostante si faccia seguire da una psicologa.


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trovo la tua reazione sensata e condivisibile. Vorrei che la tua capacità razionale l'avesse anche la mia amica che si sta separando e non riesce a farsene una ragione. Sta entrando in seria  depressione secondo me nonostante si faccia seguire da una psicologa.


Quando io scoprii il tutto mi sono fatta male, molto male....mi ci è voluto tempo per capire che quando l'altro si è allontanato c'è poco da fare per farlo tornare indietro...l'unica cosa da fare è amare se stessi e andare per la propria strada...
io non sono brava a spiegare ciò che ho portato e mi porto dentro ma bisogna farsene una ragione ed accettare che l'amore finisce e che nessuno è obbligato ad amarci...si va avanti stabilendo delle priorità e la priorità siamo noi e i nostri figli.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quando io scoprii il tutto mi sono fatta male, molto male....mi ci è voluto tempo per capire che quando l'altro si è allontanato c'è poco da fare per farlo tornare indietro...l'unica cosa da fare è amare se stessi e andare per la propria strada...
> io non sono brava a spiegare ciò che ho portato e mi porto dentro ma bisogna farsene una ragione ed accettare che l'amore finisce e che nessuno è obbligato ad amarci...si va avanti stabilendo delle priorità e la priorità siamo noi e i nostri figli.


lei non riesce ad accettare la fine del matrimonio, ieri sera ci siamo viste a cena e mi ha preoccupato molto il suo atteggiamento di rifiuto. nonostante la separazione consensuale già avviata lei continua a sperare in un riavvicinamento di lui. io con lui ne avevo,parlato pochi giorni fa e per lui la separazione è ora una priorità.


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lei non riesce ad accettare la fine del matrimonio, ieri sera ci siamo viste a cena e mi ha preoccupato molto il suo atteggiamento di rifiuto. nonostante la separazione consensuale già avviata lei continua a sperare in un riavvicinamento di lui. io con lui ne avevo,parlato pochi giorni fa e per lui la separazione è ora una priorità.


Anch'io speravo un anno fa nonostante avessi avviato tutto io, inutile nasconderlo, m'aspettavo un sorriso e che mi dicesse" togli tutto di mezzo, ti amo, non ce la faccio"......ogni volta prima e dopo l'avvocato piangevo come una bambina in macchina da sola , lui se ne accorgeva ma lo stesso arrivava deciso e preparato....fino a quando non subentrò la fase di saturazione e rassegnazione e quel vaffa silenzioso che me lo sono sentita come una pietra pesante da buttare su quel matrimonio esaurito


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'incredulità dura poco, alla fine ci devi credere per forza o diventi scemo.
> Il disgusto c'è ancora oggi, lo avrò per sempre, ma ci convivo. Non mi sono mai soffermato sui particolari dei tradimenti proprio perché mi disgustano e non avrebbero aggiunto nulla alla discussione. Ci sono state modalità di tradimento vomitevoli, te lo posso assicurare, ma c'è anche pudore (mio) nel parlarne, perché ti senti davvero un coglione a farti fare certe cose.
> Dubbi sulla salute non ne ho per il semplice motivo che lei e gli altri per il lavoro che fanno sono sottoposti a continui controlli sanitari.
> I figli, se vedessi me, lei, loro, capiresti che non ci potrebbero essere dubbi.
> ...



Io ti ammiro anche per il fatto che, nonostante tutto, tu riessci ad avere un buon rapporto con tua moglie.

Capisco benissimo che sia utile e funzionale per i figli, però non è da tutti dopo simili tradimenti.

Sei davvero un ottima persona.  Sulla figlia d'accordissimo, è tua per sempre.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ti ammiro anche per il fatto che, nonostante tutto, tu riessci ad avere un buon rapporto con tua moglie.
> 
> Capisco benissimo che sia utile e funzionale per i figli, però non è da tutti dopo simili tradimenti.
> 
> Sei davvero un ottima persona.  Sulla figlia d'accordissimo, è tua per sempre.


Io mi sento migliore di lei. Fa un po' schifo a dirsi ma mi sto "divertendo" a mostrarle come si sta al mondo, come vivono gli adulti. Mi ha detto un migliaio di volte che non mi ama più, che il pensiero di stare con me le causa vomito (carina eh?), che è finita, finita, finita, finita, finita....che vuole stare da sola, che non ha dubbi.
Benissimo.
*IO
NON 
LA
AMO
PIU'
IO NON LA VOGLIO PIU'
*


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lei non riesce ad accettare la fine del matrimonio, ieri sera ci siamo viste a cena e mi ha preoccupato molto il suo atteggiamento di rifiuto. nonostante la separazione consensuale già avviata lei continua a sperare in un riavvicinamento di lui. io con lui ne avevo,parlato pochi giorni fa e per lui la separazione è ora una priorità.


insomma quello che voglio dire(e non ci riesco perche capacità di sintesi zero:singleeye è che è normale non riuscire ad accettare inizialmente che quel uomo con cui hai vissuto una vita, con cui hai fatto figli e l'amore 1000 volte , non ti voglia più e non ti ami più. ...ma col tempo ti rendi conto che così è. ...purtroppo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> insomma quello che voglio dire(e non ci riesco perche capacità di sintesi zero:singleeye è che è normale non riuscire ad accettare inizialmente che quel uomo con cui hai vissuto una vita, con cui hai fatto figli e l'amore 1000 volte , non ti voglia più e non ti ami più. ...ma col tempo ti rendi conto che così è. ...purtroppo


Ti sei spiegata benissimo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'incredulità dura poco, alla fine ci devi credere per forza o diventi scemo.
> Il disgusto c'è ancora oggi, lo avrò per sempre, ma ci convivo. Non mi sono mai soffermato sui particolari dei tradimenti proprio perché mi disgustano e non avrebbero aggiunto nulla alla discussione. Ci sono state modalità di tradimento vomitevoli, te lo posso assicurare, ma c'è anche pudore (mio) nel parlarne, perché ti senti davvero un coglione a farti fare certe cose.
> Dubbi sulla salute non ne ho per il semplice motivo che lei e gli altri per il lavoro che fanno sono sottoposti a continui controlli sanitari.
> I figli, se vedessi me, lei, loro, capiresti che non ci potrebbero essere dubbi.
> ...


La domanda è lecita se fatta da me che ho subito cose simili.
Certamente anch'io ho stupito per la mia reazione civile e serena.
Quel che mi stupisce di te non è dunque questo.
Mi stupisce che tu non abbia condiviso qui cose a cui ora hai accennato.
Certamente l'essere andato in terapia di ha consentito di rielaborare questi fatti in quella sede.




Stark72 ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo una postilla.
> Che incertezze dovrei avere su persone e situazioni?
> Qualcuno si è posto domande e incertezze su di me prima di farmi il culo? Qualcuno ha voluto affrontare con me qualsivoglia problema? Qualcuno mi ha chiesto anche solo formalmente scusa? E dovrei anche essere incerto, IO?
> La santità non fa per me.
> ...


Incertezze non le intendevo in quel senso.
Ci mancherebbe voler riavvicinamenti con chi si è comportata e si comporta così.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lei non riesce ad accettare la fine del matrimonio, ieri sera ci siamo viste a cena e mi ha preoccupato molto il suo atteggiamento di rifiuto. nonostante la separazione consensuale già avviata lei continua a sperare in un riavvicinamento di lui. io con lui ne avevo,parlato pochi giorni fa e per lui la separazione è ora una priorità.


Si accetta di separarsi. Non si accetta di essere considerate qualcosa da buttare e l'indifferenza totale e ostentata.
Chi ha deciso, anche se non è una persona priva totalmente di umanità, nasconde segni di vicinanza nel timore di essere frainteso.


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io mi sento migliore di lei. Fa un po' schifo a dirsi ma mi sto "divertendo" a mostrarle come si sta al mondo, come vivono gli adulti. Mi ha detto un migliaio di volte che non mi ama più, che il pensiero di stare con me le causa vomito (carina eh?), che è finita, finita, finita, finita, finita....che vuole stare da sola, che non ha dubbi.
> Benissimo.
> *IO
> NON
> ...



certo che ne devi avere di pazienza....


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Si' il lavoro grosso l'ho fatto in terapia. Ma roba pesante, che scoppiavo a piangere come un bambino e uscivo distrutto. Verso la fine di maggio ero talmente convinto di essere uno zero assoluto che sono crollato. Ero diventato un'altra persona, mi potevano camminare sulla testa e stavo zitto, ero passato da 74 kg a 68 nel giro di 10 giorni. Mi stavo letteralmente lasciando morire. Ora ripensandoci ci sorrido perche' quel tizio distrutto non ero io. Ma ho dovuto fare uno sforzo allucinante per venirne fuori. Parlare qui di certe porcate non mi avrebbe aiutato. Di quelle cose ne parlo solo in privato e se mi va.


----------



## Horny (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Si' il lavoro grosso l'ho fatto in terapia. Ma roba pesante, che scoppiavo a piangere come un bambino e uscivo distrutto. Verso la fine di maggio ero talmente convinto di essere uno zero assoluto che sono crollato. Ero diventato un'altra persona, mi potevano camminare sulla testa e stavo zitto, ero passato da 74 kg a 68 nel giro di 10 giorni. Mi stavo letteralmente lasciando morire. Ora ripensandoci ci sorrido perche' quel tizio distrutto non ero io. Ma ho dovuto fare uno sforzo allucinante per venirne fuori. *Parlare qui di certe porcate non mi avrebbe aiutato.* Di quelle cose ne parlo solo in privato e se mi va.


lo penso anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si accetta di separarsi. Non si accetta di essere considerate qualcosa da buttare e l'indifferenza totale e ostentata.
> Chi ha deciso, anche se non è una persona priva totalmente di umanità, nasconde segni di vicinanza nel timore di essere frainteso.


Hai ragione lui non si avvicina nemmeno per salutarla con un abbraccio quando si incontrano,  teme che lei possa equivocare


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ci credo io, il bonus è finito.
> Non è stato UN tradimento, alla fine è emerso un quadro sconfortante di tradimenti seriali in 10 anni di matrimonio, tutti ammessi e certificati (quelli che ho stanato perché a sto punto non so quanti siano), il primo dopo appena DUE dico DUE mesi. "_Sai, ogni volta tornavo da te perché alla fine tu eri un'altra cosa_"
> E certo, poi però te ne andavi a cercare un altro per vedere se per caso t'eri sbagliata.
> Non sono un pupazzo.
> ...



Ora è molto più chiaro, quando emerge un quadro del genere...come fa a sopravvivere un sentimento?!
Tradimenti seriali, uguale al mio campione, la sola discriminante è il contesto e il tempo in cui si sono svolti, nel mio caso, non nel matrimonio (forse).
A volte mi chiedo se si tratta di un distinguo fondamentale, e dire che è stato l'elemento determinante a farmi decidere di provare a ricostruire. 

In un caso come il tuo, anche un amore grande come quello che provavo io non sarebbe bastato. 
Ma non è per caso che lei soffra di qualche disturbo?
Qui ci starebbe la battuta, che potrei anche fare visto che per te è tutto finito, ma tanto avete capito tutti...

Solo una cosa: ma tu non ti eri mai accorto proprio di nulla? Nulla che potesse far sospettare una qualche disinvoltura ed esuberanza in quella materia?


----------



## zadig (18 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> le due cose non sono collegate tra loro.


non fare la paracula e presenta qualche tua amica gnocca ad oscuro.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> non fare la paracula e presenta qualche tua amica gnocca ad oscuro.


Ma tu da che parte stai?


----------



## zadig (18 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma tu da che parte stai?


simy è sempre simy ma... solidarietà maschile, cocca.
E poi fai un favore ad una tua amica bona, no?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Solo una cosa: ma tu non ti eri mai accorto proprio di nulla? Nulla che potesse far sospettare una qualche disinvoltura ed esuberanza in quella materia?


In passato è riuscita a sdoppiarsi bene, a nascondere le cose e soprattutto il suo disagio (sì J.B. lei è disagiata sul serio).
Il tutto in un contesto nel quale io non volevo vedere nulla. Vivevamo due "favole" diverse, la mia era bella con la principessa e il castello, la sua un incubo con la torre e il drago. Chiederle come stesse, interessarsi a lei, era inutile, tanto mentiva sempre, tutto a posto, sempre.
Era tutto sbagliato, tutto.
Sarebbe troppo complicato e lungo spiegare il malessere profondo di questa donna, ma non mi soffermerò mai a parlarne diffusamente perché al netto del male che mi ha fatto, questo suo malessere umanamente lo rispetto. 
Non è una matta, è una tipa sveglia e brillante, bravissima nel suo lavoro, bravissima come mamma; ma ha una tara  esistenziale. 
Potevamo affrontare insieme la cosa, non ha mai voluto, non si è mai voluta aprire, mai. Al contrario, è arrivata ad espellermi chirurgicamente dalla sua vita incolpandomi di tutto, dicendomi cose crudeli, smontando la mia figura di marito e di padre pezzo per pezzo, respingendo sdegnosamente e in maniera seccata ogni mio tentativo di mediare, di capire. Mi ha sbracato l'anima con un taglierino e l'ha fatto con uno sguardo freddo e allo stesso tempo triste che non dimenticherò mai.
Questo non succederà più.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In passato è riuscita a sdoppiarsi bene, a nascondere le cose e soprattutto il suo disagio (sì J.B. lei è disagiata sul serio).
> Il tutto in un contesto nel quale io non volevo vedere nulla. Vivevamo due "favole" diverse, la mia era bella con la principessa e il castello, la sua un incubo con la torre e il drago. Chiederle come stesse, interessarsi a lei, era inutile, tanto mentiva sempre, tutto a posto, sempre.
> Era tutto sbagliato, tutto.
> Sarebbe troppo complicato e lungo spiegare il malessere profondo di questa donna, ma non mi soffermerò mai a parlarne diffusamente perché al netto del male che mi ha fatto, questo suo malessere umanamente lo rispetto.
> ...


non sai come mi dispiace e come capisco lo sgomento che devi aver provato. Se tu non scrivessi che con i figli è una bravissima mamma penserei ad un'anaffettiva.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In passato è riuscita a sdoppiarsi bene, a nascondere le cose e soprattutto il suo disagio (sì J.B. lei è disagiata sul serio).
> Il tutto in un contesto nel quale io non volevo vedere nulla. Vivevamo due "favole" diverse, la mia era bella con la principessa e il castello, la sua un incubo con la torre e il drago. Chiederle come stesse, interessarsi a lei, era inutile, tanto mentiva sempre, tutto a posto, sempre.
> Era tutto sbagliato, tutto.
> Sarebbe troppo complicato e lungo spiegare il malessere profondo di questa donna, ma non mi soffermerò mai a parlarne diffusamente perché al netto del male che mi ha fatto, questo suo malessere umanamente lo rispetto.
> ...


Fa così chi ha un vuoto d'amore antico e un'insicurezza esistenziale profonda. Credimi, ci ho riflettuto a lungo.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In passato è riuscita a sdoppiarsi bene, a nascondere le cose e soprattutto il suo disagio (sì J.B. lei è disagiata sul serio).
> Il tutto in un contesto nel quale io non volevo vedere nulla. Vivevamo due "favole" diverse, la mia era bella con la principessa e il castello, la sua un incubo con la torre e il drago. Chiederle come stesse, interessarsi a lei, era inutile, tanto mentiva sempre, tutto a posto, sempre.
> Era tutto sbagliato, tutto.
> Sarebbe troppo complicato e lungo spiegare il malessere profondo di questa donna, ma non mi soffermerò mai a parlarne diffusamente perché al netto del male che mi ha fatto, questo suo malessere umanamente lo rispetto.
> ...


Mi spiace molto e la discrezione con cui ne parli e il rispetto che hai comunque verso di lei è ammirevole. 
Non ripeto i complimenti alla tua persona che ti ho già fatto


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa così chi ha un vuoto d'amore antico e un'insicurezza esistenziale profonda. Credimi, ci ho riflettuto a lungo.
> 
> :abbraccio:


Per questo la rispetto e provo ancora affetto per lei, come persona.
Come donna non esiste più.


----------



## georgemary (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In passato è riuscita a sdoppiarsi bene, a nascondere le cose e soprattutto il suo disagio (sì J.B. lei è disagiata sul serio).
> Il tutto in un contesto nel quale io non volevo vedere nulla. Vivevamo due "favole" diverse, la mia era bella con la principessa e il castello, la sua un incubo con la torre e il drago. Chiederle come stesse, interessarsi a lei, era inutile, tanto mentiva sempre, tutto a posto, sempre.
> Era tutto sbagliato, tutto.
> Sarebbe troppo complicato e lungo spiegare il malessere profondo di questa donna, ma non mi soffermerò mai a parlarne diffusamente perché al netto del male che mi ha fatto, questo suo malessere umanamente lo rispetto.
> ...


Sei un grande! È sempre un piacere leggerti. Sei una persona in gamba e ce la farai alla grande! 
Mi dispiace per tua moglie che non ha compreso la gran fortuna che aveva!


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*sono contenta*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Come molti di voi hanno notato, ho chiuso la discussione da cui è partita la mia avventura in questo forum (_"Incoerenza, sadismo, pazzia. O cosa?"_).
> So che qualcuno non ha apprezzato la cosa, ma sentivo di doverlo fare per i motivi che ho già espresso lì e che copio e incollo qui.
> 
> _Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
> ...


Sono nuova di questo forum e la prima discussione che ho letto è stata proprio la tua. Sei un vero Uomo per come hai saputo affrontare questo momento difficile e soprattutto nel gestire il rapporto con i tuoi figli. Posso chiederti (probabilmente lo avrai già scritto) in che rapporti sei rimasto con la tua ex moglie? I bimbi come stanno?

p.s. anche io sono negata con la tecnologia
p.p.s. ti stimo!


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Sono nuova di questo forum e la prima discussione che ho letto è stata proprio la tua. Sei un vero Uomo per come hai saputo affrontare questo momento difficile e soprattutto nel gestire il rapporto con i tuoi figli. Posso chiederti (probabilmente lo avrai già scritto) in che rapporti sei rimasto con la tua ex moglie? I bimbi come stanno?
> 
> p.s. anche io sono negata con la tecnologia
> p.p.s. ti stimo!


grazie 
I rapporti con lei sono ottimi, se leggi la fine della vecchia discussione ne parlo, ma anche qui.

Comunque me sa che stasera ha lasciato l'amoruccio suo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Era incazzata come una iena


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> grazie
> I rapporti con lei sono ottimi, se leggi la fine della vecchia discussione ne parlo, ma anche qui.
> 
> Comunque me sa che stasera ha lasciato l'amoruccio suo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Era incazzata come una iena



Taratata. ....Era scontato....per me lui si e' spaventato.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> grazie
> I rapporti con lei sono ottimi, se leggi la fine della vecchia discussione ne parlo, ma anche qui.
> 
> Comunque me sa che stasera ha lasciato l'amoruccio suo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Era incazzata come una iena


Era prevedibile


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> grazie
> I rapporti con lei sono ottimi, se leggi la fine della vecchia discussione ne parlo, ma anche qui.
> 
> Comunque me sa che stasera ha lasciato l'amoruccio suo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Era incazzata come una iena


E in quanti lo avevamo pronosticato?!


----------



## Horny (19 Ottobre 2014)

dai, speriamo che si curi un attimo.
che si concentri sul problema dell'autostima.


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*allora*

Classica sco*Ata e via!!!! Yuuuu!!!
scommetto che vuole ritornare con te!! Scusa Stark non ho letto tutti i commenti


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> dai, speriamo che si curi un attimo.
> che si concentri sul problema dell'autostima.


Boh? non saprei.
Ma la mia è una supposizione eh?
Certo una che ti chiede di tenere i bambini fino alle 23/23:30 e ti reimbocca a casa cò na faccia stralunata dopo un'ora che è uscita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Boh? non saprei.
> Ma la mia è una supposizione eh?
> Certo una che ti chiede di tenere i bambini fino alle 23/23:30 e ti reimbocca a casa cò na faccia stralunata dopo un'ora che è uscita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Avrà litigato furiosamente o forse lui ha mollato lei


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avrà litigato furiosamente o forse lui ha mollato lei


Lui ha un'altra...:corna:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

No, ritengo che nel caso l'abbia mollato lei.
Perché sta sotto un treno e il tizio la sua funzione l'ha svolta (fare uscire di scena me).
Non credo che lui l'abbia sfanculata.
Lei non è una donna facile da lasciare.
Non perché sia una strafiga  (è carina e ha grande fascino), ma perché è la classica donna che t'inchioda già solo con uno sguardo. Lei ha un'arma innata che non sa gestire.


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*una*



Stark72 ha detto:


> No, ritengo che nel caso l'abbia mollato lei.
> Perché sta sotto un treno e il tizio la sua funzione l'ha svolta (fare uscire di scena me).
> Non credo che lui l'abbia sfanculata.
> Lei non è una donna facile da lasciare.
> Non perché sia una strafiga  (è carina e ha grande fascino), ma perché è la classica donna che t'inchioda già solo con uno sguardo. Lei ha un'arma innata che non sa gestire.


Una femme fatale

Stark ma tu pensi ad avere un'altra donna? 
Sei uscito con qualcuna da quando vi siete lasciati?


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Una femme fatale


nemmeno
è naturalmente sexy ed è succube di sé stessa.
E' come uno senza patente che si ritrova in Formula 1.

Cazzo! Alla fine sono sempre indulgente cò sta stronza 
Abbattetemi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Stark ma tu pensi ad avere un'altra donna?
> Sei uscito con qualcuna da quando vi siete lasciati?


Beh, non essendo ancora 70enne...mi auguro di non rimanere da solo da qui alla fine.
Se per uscito intendi inciuci. No, ho evitato, non mi andava.
Adesso al riguardo non ho più riserve. Ma deve trattarsi di una donna che mi acchiappi un bel po'.


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*tu*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh, non essendo ancora 70enne...mi auguro di non rimanere da solo da qui alla fine.
> Se per uscito intendi inciuci. No, ho evitato, non mi andava.
> Adesso al riguardo non ho più riserve. Ma deve trattarsi di una donna che mi acchiappi un bel po'.


Non devi essere indulgente con lei. È una donna che non ha saputo tenere a bada le sue passioni. Non si pianta così un matrimonio. Il matrimonio per me è sacro prima di sposarsi bisogna essere consapevoli che non ci si può lasciare da un momento all'altro come due fidanzati soprattutto se di mezzo ci sono i bambini.
Sceglitene una meno bella ma che ti ami per sempre. Tanto la bellezza passa... e te lo dice una che proviene da una famiglia di divorziati perché hanno pensato tutti all'all'aspetto frivolo dello stare con una persona.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> nemmeno
> è naturalmente sexy ed è succube di sé stessa.
> E' come uno senza patente che si ritrova in Formula 1.
> 
> ...


chiamo un killer dei sentimenti che ti abbatte


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chiamo un killer dei sentimenti che ti abbatte


 è sto lato paterno che mi fotte 
c'ho la terza figlia praticamente


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è sto lato paterno che mi fotte
> c'ho la terza figlia praticamente


che è pure la più bizzosa Stai messo male fratello


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che è pure la più bizzosa Stai messo male fratello


meno male che non devo mantenerla


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> nemmeno
> è naturalmente sexy ed è succube di sé stessa.
> E' come uno senza patente che si ritrova in Formula 1.
> 
> ...


baaaammmmmmmmm

passo io a darle un calcio in culo se vuoi. quanto volentieri lo farei.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Ci ho preso*

l'ha sfanculato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ha voluto comunicarmi la novella con giri di parole.

_"...perchè tanto sai...non credo che uscirò più la sera per un bel po'"
"sì vabbè, ma so fatti tuoi"
"sì sì...dicevo così per dire"_

Stronza :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> l'ha sfanculato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ha voluto comunicarmi la novella con giri di parole.
> 
> _"...perchè tanto sai...non credo che uscirò più la sera per un bel po'"
> ...



Sicuro sia stata LEI?


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuro sia stata LEI?


Sicuro no, ma non si era acchittata per uscire, il che mi fa pensare che l'avesse convocato lei il summit con un'idea precisa.
Poi boh? 
Adesso è tutta dolce e sorridente con me, sarei portato addirittura a pensare che ce sta a provà.
Tutto ampiamente prevedibile, è finita la giostra.

_"ti va di andare al cinema?"
"no, c'ho da fà, ciauz"
_
Chi ad agosto disse che avrebbe preso la tranvata ha indovinato in pieno.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sicuro no, ma non si era acchittata per uscire, il che mi fa pensare che l'avesse convocato lei il summit con un'idea precisa.
> Poi boh?
> Adesso è tutta dolce e sorridente con me, sarei portato addirittura a pensare che ce sta a provà.
> Tutto ampiamente prevedibile, è finita la giostra.
> ...



Io lo scrissi SUBITO!   E' durata solo un mese scarso in piu'.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stai attento COMUNQUE!


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io lo scrissi SUBITO!   E' durata solo un mese scarso in piu'.


beh insomma, sono quasi tre mesi che sto qua


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Stai attento COMUNQUE!


a cosa?


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a cosa?


Al corteggiamento di tua moglie. Se sei stato tanto male non vorrei ti ritrovassi in una situazione analoga o peggiore.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sicuro no, ma non si era acchittata per uscire, il che mi fa pensare che l'avesse convocato lei il summit con un'idea precisa.
> Poi boh?
> Adesso è tutta dolce e sorridente con me, sarei portato addirittura a pensare che ce sta a provà.
> Tutto ampiamente prevedibile, è finita la giostra.
> ...


Era scontato finisse così.
Il riscgio di quando non si sa separare le cose e si confonde una parentesi con l'amore


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

Come godo!!!!


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Al corteggiamento di tua moglie. Se sei stato tanto male non vorrei ti ritrovassi in una situazione analoga o peggiore.


Ma figurati.
Fossi matto!!!
Lei adesso è colpita da come mi sono organizzato, intrigata da "ognuno per casa sua".
E' la condizione che avrebbe voluto per la sua vita.
Una coppia di single che si frequentano magari per tutta la vita senza impegno.
Seeeeeee....ciaooooooooooo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> l'ha sfanculato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ha voluto comunicarmi la novella con giri di parole.
> 
> _"...perchè tanto sai...non credo che uscirò più la sera per un bel po'"
> ...


E tu dovevi rispondere " ah vedi che strano invece io ora esco spesso, così imbibì son con te senza problemi " :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu dovevi rispondere " ah vedi che strano invece io ora esco spesso, così imbibì son con te senza problemi " :carneval:


di me non parlo MAI


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sicuro no, ma non si era acchittata per uscire, il che mi fa pensare che l'avesse convocato lei il summit con un'idea precisa.
> Poi boh?
> Adesso è tutta dolce e sorridente con me, sarei portato addirittura a pensare che ce sta a provà.
> Tutto ampiamente prevedibile, è finita la giostra.
> ...


Mi sa che te lo abbiam detto in tantE


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> di me non parlo MAI


Ah ma tanto ti chiede prima o poi


----------



## erab (20 Ottobre 2014)

Ora sai anche che non siamo un circolo di indovini ma che i traditori sono tutti più o meno uguali
e finiscono tutti più o meno allo stesso modo.
Stark, ho sempre tifato per te, mi raccomando, non deludermi proprio adesso


----------



## Horny (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> di me non parlo MAI


fai bene, secondo me.


----------



## Horny (20 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Come godo!!!!


e perché?


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ora sai anche che non siamo un circolo di indovini ma che i traditori sono tutti più o meno uguali
> e finiscono tutti più o meno allo stesso modo.
> Stark, ho sempre tifato per te, mi raccomando, non deludermi proprio adesso


----------



## Palladiano (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e perché?


perché la moglie di stark mi sta sui coglioni ed ora che soffra e che rimugini sulla sua stronzaggine. posto che ci riesca.ù
(scusa stark)


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> l'ha sfanculato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ha voluto comunicarmi la novella con giri di parole.
> 
> _"...perchè tanto sai...non credo che uscirò più la sera per un bel po'"
> ...


ma va  chi lo avrebbe mai detto


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma va  chi lo avrebbe mai detto


che poi c'ho messo il carico..._"devi magnà de più, sei troppo secca"_ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> che poi c'ho messo il carico..._"devi magnà de più, sei troppo secca"_ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


'stardissimo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> che poi c'ho messo il carico..._"devi magnà de più, sei troppo secca"_ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bastard inside


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bastard inside


:diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma figurati.
> Fossi matto!!!
> Lei adesso è colpita da come mi sono organizzato, intrigata da "ognuno per casa sua".
> E' la condizione che avrebbe voluto per la sua vita.
> ...



Non fare troppe illazioni su tua moglie.


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> perché la moglie di stark mi sta sui coglioni ed ora che soffra e che rimugini sulla sua stronzaggine. posto che ci riesca.ù
> (scusa stark)


Be', a me no.
non credo tu ci abbia capito molto....
non vedo poi cosa ne tornerebbe in tasca 
a stark e ai figli.
e in ogni caso.....augurare sofferenza....
anche NO!


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> che poi c'ho messo il carico..._"devi magnà de più, sei troppo secca"_ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo è un complimento, da na parte, 
Na noia come i ritornelli inutili che dicono mamma&papà, dall'altra.

Na frase del genere mi avrebbe fatto calare tutta la libido eventuale.


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be', a me no.
> non credo tu ci abbia capito molto....
> non vedo poi cosa ne tornerebbe in tasca
> a stark e ai figli.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be', a me no.
> non credo tu ci abbia capito molto....
> non vedo poi cosa ne tornerebbe in tasca
> a stark e ai figli.
> ...



Non si è comportata al meglio con lui, questo va ribadito.
Stark si sta comportando molto meglio.
È che a me non piace la stronzaggine per partito preso.


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non fare troppe illazioni su tua moglie.


Non sono illazioni, sono sue prese d'atto emerse in questo periodo parlando di ciò che è stato.
Trattasi di personcina particolare e molto complicata.
Adesso vive un momento delicato me ne rendo conto, ma non sono la spalla su cui piangere.
La ascolto, ma ogni tanto penso "sì ma io non dovrei stare qua".


----------



## Palladiano (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be', a me no.
> *non credo tu ci abbia capito molto*....
> non vedo poi cosa ne tornerebbe in tasca
> a stark e ai figli.
> ...


gentilissima, ho capito a modo mio ma ho capito, non sono stupido sai?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non sono illazioni, sono sue prese d'atto emerse in questo periodo parlando di ciò che è stato.
> Trattasi di personcina particolare e molto complicata.
> Adesso vive un momento delicato me ne rendo conto, ma non sono la spalla su cuipiangere.
> La ascolto, ma ogni tanto penso "sì ma io non dovrei stare qua".


Quoto l'ultimo frase e non per un senso di rivalsa ma perché parto dal presupposto che le scelte che prendiamo da adulti (quindi per la moglie di Stark decidere di smontare il suo matrimonio come fosse una costruzione della lego che non  interessa e stimola piu) debbano essere consapevoli, mature e scevre da pianistei stile coccodrillo


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In passato è riuscita a sdoppiarsi bene, a nascondere le cose e soprattutto il suo disagio (sì J.B. lei è disagiata sul serio).
> Il tutto in un contesto nel quale io non volevo vedere nulla. Vivevamo due "favole" diverse, la mia era bella con la principessa e il castello, la sua un incubo con la torre e il drago. Chiederle come stesse, interessarsi a lei, era inutile, tanto mentiva sempre, tutto a posto, sempre.
> Era tutto sbagliato, tutto.
> Sarebbe troppo complicato e lungo spiegare il malessere profondo di questa donna, ma non mi soffermerò mai a parlarne diffusamente perché al netto del male che mi ha fatto, questo suo malessere umanamente lo rispetto.
> ...


Che bella persona che sei!  Hai un nobile animo.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto l'ultimo frase e non per un senso di rivalsa ma perché parto dal presupposto che le scelte che prendiamo da adulti (quindi per la moglie di Stark decidere di *smontare il suo matrimonio come fosse una costruzione della lego* che non interessa e stimola piu) debbano essere consapevoli, mature e scevre da pianistei stile coccodrillo


ecco, appunto e certe scelte si pagano eccome. peccato che le abbia fatte pagare prima a stark.


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> gentilissima, ho capito a modo mio ma ho capito, non sono stupido sai?


Caro Palladiano, sono sicura tu abbia capito, certo, anche perché c'è poco da lasciare all'interpretazione, ciò xó per cui io quotavo Horby è il discorso sul godere della sofferenza altrui.
La moglie di stark sta male, e x quanto possa essere stronza a mio avviso godere del suo brutto periodo è di cattivo gusto a prescindere.
Sarà che sono una nonviolenta di natura, ma veramente non riesco ad augurare il 'male' o a gioire se uno sta di merda. È cattiveria gratuita x me. Anche se la provasse il diretto interessato, figuriamoci un estraneo.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Caro Palladiano, sono sicura tu abbia capito, certo, anche perché c'è poco da lasciare all'interpretazione, ciò xó per cui io quotavo Horby è il discorso sul godere della sofferenza altrui.
> La moglie di stark sta male, e x quanto possa essere stronza a mio avviso godere del suo brutto periodo è di cattivo gusto a prescindere.
> Sarà che sono una nonviolenta di natura, ma veramente non riesco ad augurare il 'male' o a gioire se uno sta di merda. È cattiveria gratuita x me. Anche se la provasse il diretto interessato, figuriamoci un estraneo.


si traccia, diciamo che forse ho esagerato, lo ammetto. non è che le ho augurato il male, ma intendevo dire che la signora lì ha raccolto quel che ha seminato ed ora fa la gnanfe dopo aver lei per prima causato un mare di sofferenza a stark. avendo pure figlioli. non riesco bene a esprimere, forse, ma intendevo dire che la sua sofferenza è il prezzo per il male inflitto e non me ne dolgo. non che gliene auguro ancora. insomma una sorta di "ben le sta!"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non sono illazioni, sono sue prese d'atto emerse in questo periodo parlando di ciò che è stato.
> Trattasi di personcina particolare e molto complicata.
> Adesso vive un momento delicato me ne rendo conto, ma non sono la spalla su cui piangere.
> La ascolto, ma ogni tanto penso "sì ma io non dovrei stare qua".



Infatti. Non dovresti stare là né per un verso né per l'altro.
Personcine particolari e complicate lo siamo tutti: o meglio, sappiamo esserlo tutti quando ci fa comodo.
Io non sto contestando i tuoi atteggiamenti con lei, che sono anche troppo equilibrati per quello che ti ha fatto passare. 
Ma ho un difetto, e lo sto applicando anche alla mia amica che, separata da un anno, a differenza di te sta ancora in alto mare per la gestione dei rapporti con l'ex e di un figlio (uno): non mi piacciono i santini da una parte e gli stronzi ( non mi viene il contrario dei santini ) dall'altra.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti. Non dovresti stare là né per un verso né per l'altro.
> Personcine particolari e complicate lo siamo tutti: o meglio, sappiamo esserlo tutti quando ci fa comodo.
> Io non sto contestando i tuoi atteggiamenti con lei, che sono anche troppo equilibrati per quello che ti ha fatto passare.
> Ma ho un difetto, e lo sto applicando anche alla mia amica che, separata da un anno, a differenza di te sta ancora in alto mare per la gestione dei rapporti con l'ex e di un figlio (uno): non mi piacciono i santini da una parte e gli stronzi ( non mi viene il contrario dei santini ) dall'altra.


su questo hai ragione e in linea di massima è come dici tu. però qualche volta è proprio che c'è uno stronzo da una parte ed un incolpevole dall'altra. a volte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Caro Palladiano, sono sicura tu abbia capito, certo, anche perché c'è poco da lasciare all'interpretazione, ciò xó per cui io quotavo Horby è il discorso sul godere della sofferenza altrui.
> 
> La moglie di stark sta male, e x quanto possa essere stronza a mio avviso godere del suo brutto periodo è di cattivo gusto a prescindere.
> 
> Sarà che sono una nonviolenta di natura, ma veramente non riesco ad augurare il 'male' o a gioire se uno sta di merda. È cattiveria gratuita x me. Anche se la provasse il diretto interessato, figuriamoci un estraneo.



Nel concetto generale sarei anche  d'accordo con te.
Ma questa donna non credo stia male per niente, e comunque non più di lui.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti. Non dovresti stare là né per un verso né per l'altro.
> Personcine particolari e complicate lo siamo tutti: o meglio, sappiamo esserlo tutti quando ci fa comodo.
> Io non sto contestando i tuoi atteggiamenti con lei, che sono anche troppo equilibrati per quello che ti ha fatto passare.
> Ma ho un difetto, e lo sto applicando anche alla mia amica che, separata da un anno, a differenza di te sta ancora in alto mare per la gestione dei rapporti con l'ex e di un figlio (uno): non mi piacciono i santini da una parte e gli stronzi ( non mi viene il contrario dei santini ) dall'altra.


condivido.
in generale penso che se la madre  o il padre dei propri figli sta bene è sempre una buona cosa , punto.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark se avesse avuto questa crisi prima che se te ne andassi avresti rivalutato il tutto?


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel concetto generale sarei anche  d'accordo con te.
> Ma questa donna non credo stia male per niente, e comunque non più di lui.


Sta male, ma per motivazioni diverse da quelle che hanno massacrato me.


----------



## rewindmee (21 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stark se avesse avuto questa crisi prima che se te ne andassi avresti rivalutato il tutto?


Non gli mettete dubbi! Non ne ha, ma non glieli mettete


----------



## ivanl (21 Ottobre 2014)

se mai ce ne fosse bisogno, rinnovo la mia stima per quest'uomo :up:


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si traccia, diciamo che forse ho esagerato, lo ammetto. non è che le ho augurato il male, ma intendevo dire che la signora lì ha raccolto quel che ha seminato ed ora fa la gnanfe dopo aver lei per prima causato un mare di sofferenza a stark. avendo pure figlioli. non riesco bene a esprimere, forse, ma intendevo dire che la sua sofferenza è il prezzo per il male inflitto e non me ne dolgo. non che gliene auguro ancora. insomma una sorta di "ben le sta!"


chiaro...
sai...parlo da donna che ha sbagliato in passato, la contropartita ed il prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Ci pensa la vita a restituirti le batoste degli errori che hai commesso. E questa la chiamo esperienza.
Io non credo che se lei avesse saputo in anticipo il malessere cui sarebbe andata incontro, avrebbe evitato il casino. Perchè? perchè quando uno non ama più o non sta più bene con qualcunaltro lo lascia. Ed in questo lei ha fatto bene.
Ok, concordo che la moglie di stark ha usato dei metodi poco eleganti (scagli la pietra...), sarà stata un po' bambina un po' viziata (chi l'avrà viziata per tutti quegli anni?), un po' tanto stronza, assai indelicata (poteva risparmiargli l'elenco di tutte le corna che gli ha messo)...però è una colpa inseguire la propria 'felicità'?
O bisogna star asfissiati dentro un rapporto che non ci soddisfa, mettendo corna a gogò a vita, fingendo di essere la famiglia del mulino bianco?
io non sono per i compromessi. Ma preferisco il rischio del malessere.
io, che ho fatto come lei in passato ma con molto più tatto e delicatezza, io che le conseguenze le ho pagate e le sto pagando sulla mia pelle in termini di gioie esagerate ma anche burroni pesanti, ebbene, preferisco chi ha il coraggio di mandare tutto a puttane anzichè restare a soffrire in silenzio o passare una vita in una tiepida storia.
Per questo,in generale, anche il "ben le sta", a mio avviso lascia il tempo che trova... che sarebbe stata male (ed il peggio deve ancora venire!!!), che rischiava, a mio avviso lo aveva messo in conto pure lei...


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stark se avesse avuto questa crisi prima che se te ne andassi avresti rivalutato il tutto?


Me ne sono andato quasi 5 mesi fa e non ero in me.
E' possibile che se in quel momento avesse manifestato dubbi e incertezze (che ad ogni modo non vengono manifestati neppure ora) avrei potuto rallentare il processo di distacco facendomi mille seghe mentali. Ero troppo assuefatto e "dipendente" in quel momento, non avrei affrontato la cosa con lucidità.
Una cosa è certa, già lei sta bella impicciata di suo, se poi la gente esterna (famiglie comprese) si facesse i benamati cazzi suoi e non mettesse bocca in una situazione che con fatica si sta stabilizzando, non sarebbe male.
Perché francamente mi sono abbondantemente rotto le palle di:
- mammine separate a cui rode il culo che abbiamo un rapporto sereno e le dicono cosa dovrebbe e cosa non dovrebbe fare perché tanto gli uomini sono tutti figli di puttana;
- amiche che la mettono in guardia su mie future sbroccate e inenarrabili vendette che attuerò;
- parenti che la colpevolizzano ad ogni occasione;
- gente che ci definisce "anomali" perché non ci scanniamo;
- parenti che ci definiscono "anomali" perché non ci scanniamo.
MA FATEVELA 'NA PADELLATA DE CAZZI VOSTRI!!!!
Ecco, se mai questa dovesse perdere la brocca più di quanto non l'abbia persa, per mere influenze esterne, diventerò veramente cattivo.
Perché c'è gente che gode per i casini altrui.


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione e in linea di massima è come dici tu. però qualche volta è proprio che c'è uno stronzo da una parte ed un incolpevole dall'altra. a volte.


Be', e io cosa avevo detto?

Qua si parla di persone che non conosciamo,
la 'linea di massima' e' da ovvia premessa.
miiiii.....


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si traccia, diciamo che forse ho esagerato, lo ammetto. non è che le ho augurato il male, ma intendevo dire che la signora lì ha raccolto quel che ha seminato ed ora fa la gnanfe dopo aver lei per prima causato un mare di sofferenza a stark. avendo pure figlioli. non riesco bene a esprimere, forse, ma intendevo dire che la sua sofferenza è il prezzo per il male inflitto e non me ne dolgo. non che gliene auguro ancora. insomma una sorta di "ben le sta!"


Si, si, la giusta espiazione del peccato commesso.
poi è pure MMMMMMMAAAAAAADDDDDDDRE......
(ma se stark ha più volte ribadito che è una buona madre.....
maa gioiamone tutti!! Che, parentesi quadra, statisticamente parlando,
ci sono pure ottime mogliettine fedeli che sono pessime madri).


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stark se avesse avuto questa crisi prima che se te ne andassi avresti rivalutato il tutto?


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> View attachment 9361


Bella questa :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Me ne sono andato quasi 5 mesi fa e non ero in me.
> E' possibile che se in quel momento avesse manifestato dubbi e incertezze (che ad ogni modo non vengono manifestati neppure ora) avrei potuto rallentare il processo di distacco facendomi mille seghe mentali. Ero troppo assuefatto e "dipendente" in quel momento, non avrei affrontato la cosa con lucidità.
> Una cosa è certa, già lei sta bella impicciata di suo, se poi la gente esterna (famiglie comprese) si facesse i benamati cazzi suoi e non mettesse bocca in una situazione che con fatica si sta stabilizzando, non sarebbe male.
> Perché francamente mi sono abbondantemente rotto le palle di:
> ...



Io non capisco, non e' la prima  osta che ne parli, perche' sia tanto importante per voi quello che dicono falsi amici e parenti. 

Mandateli affanculo e fate in modo che non sappiano niente di voi.


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non capisco, non e' la prima  osta che ne parli, perche' sia tanto importante per voi quello che dicono falsi amici e parenti.
> 
> Mandateli affanculo e fate in modo che non sappiano niente di voi.


No chiariamo, tutta sta gente mica parla con me. Ho parlato delle mammine separate amiche sue, delle amiche sue che non sono separate, della sua famiglia, che c'entro io? Neanche si avvicinano a me perché sanno che si beccano un vaffa. Mi riferivo a lei, che poi mi racconta.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No chiariamo, tutta sta gente mica parla con me. Ho parlato delle mammine separate amiche sue, delle amiche sue che non sono separate, della sua famiglia, che c'entro io? Neanche si avvicinano a me perché sanno che si beccano un vaffa. Mi riferivo a lei, che poi mi racconta.



Capito. Allora consigliale di non parlarne e di chiudere la bocca a chi tenta di dire la sua in proposito. 

Che ognuno guardi il suo giardinetto, c'è ne' di erba matta ovunque.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> chiaro...
> sai...parlo da donna che ha sbagliato in passato, la contropartita ed il prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Ci pensa la vita a restituirti le batoste degli errori che hai commesso. E questa la chiamo esperienza.
> Io non credo che se lei avesse saputo in anticipo il malessere cui sarebbe andata incontro, avrebbe evitato il casino. Perchè? perchè quando uno non ama più o non sta più bene con qualcunaltro lo lascia. Ed in questo lei ha fatto bene.
> Ok, concordo che la moglie di stark ha usato dei metodi poco eleganti (scagli la pietra...), sarà stata un po' bambina un po' viziata (chi l'avrà viziata per tutti quegli anni?), un po' tanto stronza, assai indelicata (poteva risparmiargli l'elenco di tutte le corna che gli ha messo)...però è una colpa inseguire la propria 'felicità'?
> ...


Tra il separarsi onestamente perché si capisce che futuro per un rapporto deteriorato e inseguire una illusoria felicità da completa soddisfazione delle proprie esigenze c'è un abisso.
Nel secondo caso, distruggere una famiglia è irresponsabile. 
A me sembra che questo caso sia del secondo tipo.
Potrà rivelarsi del primo perché sarà la conseguenza della presa d'atto della superficialità sentimentale che ha guidato i suoi atti.
Non c'è nulla da goderci, vero. E' tutto molto triste.


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra il separarsi onestamente perché si capisce che futuro per un rapporto deteriorato e inseguire una illusoria felicità da completa soddisfazione delle proprie esigenze c'è un abisso.
> Nel secondo caso, distruggere una famiglia è irresponsabile.
> A me sembra che questo caso sia del secondo tipo.
> Potrà rivelarsi del primo perché sarà la conseguenza della presa d'atto della superficialità sentimentale che ha guidato i suoi atti.
> Non c'è nulla da goderci, vero. E' tutto molto triste.


forse 
(sottolineo forse, e mi permetto di scrivere quanto segue
solo perché si stratta di stark )
la superficialità stà,
in questo come nel mio caso
(come in tanti altri),
nel crearla, la famiglia
(figli)
più che nel distruggerla.
una azione che si fa in due.
rimane chiaro a tutti che per molti motivi
la moglie di stark....ha avuto davvero un brutto comportamento,
ma poiché credo sia una persona profondamente infelice,
non mi è piaciuto l'infierire di qualcuno.
mi pare di aver colto che questa donna desiderasse
veramente molto i figli,
e che abbia scelto il padre, più che il compagno.
se trovano loro due un modo di superare e di essere comunque
in buoni rapporti, magari anche amici,
e penso lo troveranno,
non c'è che da esserne contenti anche noi.


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> forse
> (sottolineo forse, e mi permetto di scrivere quanto segue
> solo perché si stratta di stark )
> *la superficialità stà,*
> ...


Interessantissima chiave di lettura, non male cara horby, sei sempre forte.


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Interessantissima chiave di lettura, non male cara horby, sei sempre forte.


scrivo 'ste cose perché SO che così accresci la mia autostima


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> scrivo 'ste cose perché SO che così accresci la mia autostima


no, scrivi ste cose perché non sei per niente scema!!!


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no, scrivi ste cose perché non sei per niente scema!!!


forza roma


----------



## Trinità (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> forza roma


E' così perdi punti però..........no,no,nooooooo!


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' così perdi punti però..........no,no,nooooooo!


be', si tifa per tutte le squadre italiane
(tranne la juve!)


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be', si tifa per tutte le squadre italiane
> *(tranne la juve!)*


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Quante cose si  fanno senza piena consapevolezza.
Però poi dopo bisogna assumersene la responsabilità.
Comodo prendersi uno Stark, uomo buono, intelligente, collaborativo che accresce l'autostima, farci due figli e poi mollarla perché non basta essere madre e si vuole sentirsi la bella del reame.
Horby non proiettare te stessa su tutte.


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Premesso che sto bene sul serio.
Ammetto che questo cambio di atteggiamento (più affettuoso) nei miei confronti dopo l'addio al moccioso mi rattrista un po'.
E' come essere una ruota di scorta, non è che sia una gran sensazione. E' avvilente e dequalificante.
Alla fine sono sempre quello da cui correre a sfogarsi, con cui risolvere i problemi, a cui affidarsi, di cui fidarsi e con cui confidarsi etc. Ma c'è sempre (e c'è sempre stato) qualcuno un passo avanti a me.  Si ok qualcuno dirà "ma non sei quello con cui scopa", ok, prevengo la facile battuta 
E' tutto questo che mi ha del tutto spento.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che sto bene sul serio.
> Ammetto che questo cambio di atteggiamento (più affettuoso) nei miei confronti dopo l'addio al moccioso mi rattrista un po'.
> E' come essere una ruota di scorta, non è che sia una gran sensazione. E' avvilente e dequalificante.
> Alla fine sono sempre quello da cui correre a sfogarsi, con cui risolvere i problemi, a cui affidarsi, di cui fidarsi e con cui confidarsi etc. Ma c'è sempre (e c'è sempre stato) qualcuno un passo avanti a me.  Si ok qualcuno dirà "ma non sei quello con cui scopa", ok, prevengo la facile battuta
> E' tutto questo che mi ha del tutto spento.


Non credere che sia una caratteristica peculiare di tua moglie o delle donne traditrici voler apparire vittime e ricercare consolazione.
Dev'essere un espediente psicologico per sentirsi meno in colpa.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> forse
> (sottolineo forse, e mi permetto di scrivere quanto segue
> solo perché si stratta di stark )
> la superficialità stà,
> ...


anche un mio amico ( che ogni tanto cornifica la moglie ) mi confidò che l'aveva sposata "perché vedeva in lei la madre dei figli invece che la donna per la vita " onestamente non trovai questa sua confidenza gradevole, gli chiesi se avesse mai confidato alla moglie la motivazione principale della sua scelta, rispose di no che Lei non avrebbe compreso


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche un mio amico ( che ogni tanto cornifica la moglie ) mi confidò che l'aveva sposata "perché vedeva in lei la madre dei figli invece che la donna per la vita " onestamente non trovai questa sua confidenza gradevole, gli chiesi se avesse mai confidato alla moglie la motivazione principale della sua scelta, rispose di no che Lei non avrebbe compreso


Ma infatti cosa c'è da comprendere :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche un mio amico ( che ogni tanto cornifica la moglie ) mi confidò che l'aveva sposata "perché vedeva in lei la madre dei figli invece che la donna per la vita " onestamente non trovai questa sua confidenza gradevole, gli chiesi se avesse mai confidato alla moglie la motivazione principale della sua scelta, rispose di no che Lei non avrebbe compreso



Su quello non ho dubbi. I figli li ho voluti io per prima. Lui li adora ma stava benissimo anche senza.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> forse
> (sottolineo forse, e mi permetto di scrivere quanto segue
> solo perché si stratta di stark )
> la superficialità stà,
> ...


Mi piace quello che hai scritto, horby... verde virtuale... 
Si può essere coppia ed essere genitori su due piani diversi, a mio modesto avviso...


----------



## erab (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Alla fine sono sempre quello da cui correre a sfogarsi, con cui risolvere i problemi, a cui affidarsi, di cui fidarsi e con cui confidarsi etc. Ma c'è sempre (e c'è sempre stato) qualcuno un passo avanti a me.  Si ok qualcuno dirà "ma non sei quello con cui scopa", ok, prevengo la facile battuta
> E' tutto questo che mi ha del tutto spento.


Allora, la prossima volta che viene a sfogarsi, con i suoi problemi, per affidarsi a te e confidarsi, la fermi, le dici 
come ti senti tu e la rispedisci a casa.
Ha voluto la bicicletta, ora che impari a pedalare.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che sto bene sul serio.
> Ammetto che questo cambio di atteggiamento (più affettuoso) nei miei confronti dopo l'addio al moccioso mi rattrista un po'.
> E' come essere una ruota di scorta, non è che sia una gran sensazione. E' avvilente e dequalificante.
> Alla fine sono sempre quello da cui correre a sfogarsi, con cui risolvere i problemi, a cui affidarsi, di cui fidarsi e con cui confidarsi etc.


Ecco. Rileggi un po'...Questa è la chiave di tuuuuutto quello che è successo. Cioè: tu stai bene sul serio! Triste è il tuo orgoglio, ma lo era anche prima, lo è stato per anni, con la differenza che adesso puoi farci qualcosa di questo tuo orgoglio, insomma è una rinascita vera!
Bella lì: tua moglie ti ha dato finalmente l'occasione per sciogliere un legame che non volevate più.
Avanti Savoia, direbbe @free.


----------



## Divì (22 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> forse
> (sottolineo forse, e mi permetto di scrivere quanto segue
> solo perché si stratta di stark )
> la superficialità stà,
> ...


Come ti avessi dato un VERDE.


----------



## zanna (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che sto bene sul serio.
> Ammetto che questo cambio di atteggiamento (più affettuoso) nei miei confronti dopo l'addio al moccioso mi rattrista un po'.
> E' come essere una ruota di scorta, non è che sia una gran sensazione. E' avvilente e dequalificante.
> Alla fine sono sempre quello da cui correre a sfogarsi, con cui risolvere i problemi, a cui affidarsi, di cui fidarsi e con cui confidarsi etc. Ma c'è sempre (e c'è sempre stato) qualcuno un passo avanti a me.  Si ok qualcuno dirà "ma non sei quello con cui scopa", ok, prevengo la facile battuta
> E' tutto questo che mi ha del tutto spento.


Già conosco la sensazione ... essere un sostituto, un surrogato, un rimpiazzo solo perchè l'ammmore è andato per un motivo o per l'altro. Mi fa pensare pure essere il soggetto che consola ... ma porco mondo te non sei suo padre o suo fratello (che avrebbero dovuto perdonare tutte le fregnacce fatte di default o come cazzo se scrive) ... te sei suo marito (almeno ancora legalmente) ... possibile che non riesca a comprendere e a tener distinti i ruoli ... probabilmente no purtroppo


----------



## zanna (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> chiaro...
> sai...parlo da donna che ha sbagliato in passato, la contropartita ed il prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Ci pensa la vita a restituirti le batoste degli errori che hai commesso. E questa la chiamo esperienza.
> Io non credo che se lei avesse saputo in anticipo il malessere cui sarebbe andata incontro, avrebbe evitato il casino. Perchè? perchè quando uno non ama più o non sta più bene con qualcunaltro lo lascia. Ed in questo lei ha fatto bene.
> Ok, concordo che la moglie di stark ha usato dei metodi poco eleganti (scagli la pietra...), sarà stata un po' bambina un po' viziata (chi l'avrà viziata per tutti quegli anni?), un po' tanto stronza, assai indelicata (poteva risparmiargli l'elenco di tutte le corna che gli ha messo)...però è una colpa inseguire la propria 'felicità'?
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra il separarsi onestamente perché si capisce che futuro per un rapporto deteriorato e inseguire una illusoria felicità da completa soddisfazione delle proprie esigenze c'è un abisso.
> Nel secondo caso, distruggere una famiglia è irresponsabile.
> A me sembra che questo caso sia del secondo tipo.
> Potrà rivelarsi del primo perché sarà la conseguenza della presa d'atto della superficialità sentimentale che ha guidato i suoi atti.
> Non c'è nulla da goderci, vero. E' tutto molto triste.


Va bene essere indulgenti ma questo è un pò troppo ... Brunetta :up:


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Vabbè, ad ulteriore conferma che Stark sta tornando in carreggiata: oggi grande trionfo sul lavoro grazie a una causaccia malefica stravinta con resa incondizionata dell'avversario prima ancora della sentenza e complimenti, baci e abbracci dalla direzione generale della società cliente.
Voi direte, e che c'entra? C'entra c'entra...perchè a maggio a un certo punto avevo chiesto che non mi fossero assegnate cose delicate per un po', in quanto temevo di non avere testa per affrontarle.
E l'autostima risale (il conto in banca no, ma pazienza ).
E vaffanculo a chi m'aveva zombizzato.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vabbè, ad ulteriore conferma che Stark sta tornando in carreggiata: oggi grande trionfo sul lavoro grazie a una causaccia malefica stravinta con resa incondizionata dell'avversario prima ancora della sentenza e complimenti, baci e abbracci dalla direzione generale della società cliente.
> Voi direte, e che c'entra? C'entra c'entra...perchè a maggio a un certo punto avevo chiesto che non mi fossero assegnate cose delicate per un po', in quanto temevo di non avere testa per affrontarle.
> E l'autostima risale (il conto in banca no, ma pazienza ).
> E vaffanculo a chi m'aveva zombizzato.




:festa:


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vabbè, ad ulteriore conferma che Stark sta tornando in carreggiata: oggi grande trionfo sul lavoro grazie a una causaccia malefica stravinta con resa incondizionata dell'avversario prima ancora della sentenza e complimenti, baci e abbracci dalla direzione generale della società cliente.
> Voi direte, e che c'entra? C'entra c'entra...perchè a maggio a un certo punto avevo chiesto che non mi fossero assegnate cose delicate per un po', in quanto temevo di non avere testa per affrontarle.
> E l'autostima risale (il conto in banca no, ma pazienza ).
> E vaffanculo a chi m'aveva zombizzato.


No, non ti dico niente...che te monti la testa...
Quindi maledetto, va a cacare, brutto cattivo, fai poco lo sborone!!!


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non ti dico niente...che te monti la testa...
> Quindi maledetto, va a cacare, brutto cattivo, *fai poco lo sborone!!!*


giro di stanza in stanza per lo studio col sorrisetto, le mani in tasca, a raccogliere allori


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> giro di stanza in stanza per lo studio col sorrisetto, le mani in tasca, a raccogliere allori



e fai bene


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> giro di stanza in stanza per lo studio col sorrisetto, le mani in tasca, a raccogliere allori


Complimenti, pero' fai presente che oltre alle  Congratulazioni servirebbero anche gratificazioni.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Complimenti, pero' fai presente che oltre alle  Congratulazioni servirebbero anche gratificazioni.


seeeeeee....ricordiamoci che siamo pur sempre in Italia.
Se sbagli: _"guarda che hai fatto!!!"_
Se ci prendi: _"wow, *siamo* grandi!"_


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> seeeeeee....ricordiamoci che siamo pur sempre in Italia.
> Se sbagli: _"guarda che hai fatto!!!"_
> Se ci prendi: _"wow, *siamo* grandi!"_




è un po come la barzelletta del "qui te se inculano, qui se li inculamo"


----------



## Palladiano (22 Ottobre 2014)

bravissimo stark :up:. stasera pagherai da bere a tutti allora?


----------



## Horny (22 Ottobre 2014)

Bravissimo :up:


----------



## drusilla (22 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> bravissimo stark :up:. stasera pagherai da bere a tutti allora?


ha messo le mani avanti dicendo che solo complimenti, niente gratificazioni


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ha messo le mani avanti dicendo che solo complimenti, *niente gratificazioni*


esatto, più lavoro ancora! Tutto qua.
Ma di questi tempi non mi lamento di certo.
E poi per il momento il lavoro è l'unica cosa che mi estranea dal passato.
Se e quando ci sarà un'altra persona con la quale condividere anche giornate positive come questa, presumo che ci sarà la quadratura del cerchio.


----------



## aristocat (22 Ottobre 2014)

Bravo Stark, complimenti!  
Continua così


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Stark dopo aver letto le 148 pagine del thread precedente...e le 22 di questo, non posso che unirmi al coro di consensi che fin qui hai ricevuto. Sui sei mesi  dico che il tempo è relativo, è l'intensità con cui si vivono le emozioni, con cui si fanno i conti con il proprio dolore  a fare la differenza. Traspare da ogni riga che scrivi che sei una persona squisitamente equilibrata e buona nel cuore e sei anche un grande papà : credo proprio che l'amore immenso che hai verso i tuoi figli, ti abbia spesso aiutato, guidato e sorretto. Loro ( i tuoi  figli) saranno sempre un'immane certezza nella tua vita. In bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## Stark72 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Stark dopo aver letto le 148 pagine del thread precedente...e le 22 di questo, non posso che unirmi al coro di consensi che fin qui hai ricevuto. Sui sei mesi  dico che il tempo è relativo, è l'intensità con cui si vivono le emozioni, con cui si fanno i conti con il proprio dolore  a fare la differenza. Traspare da ogni riga che scrivi che sei una persona squisitamente equilibrata e buona nel cuore e sei anche un grande papà : credo proprio che l'amore immenso che hai verso i tuoi figli, ti abbia spesso aiutato, guidato e sorretto. Loro ( i tuoi  figli) saranno sempre un'immane certezza nella tua vita. In bocca al lupo per tutto!


Infatti loro sono tutto, se non fossero esistiti mi sare trasferito di corsa a lavorare a Milano, ne avevo la possibilita'.
Oggi stanno tutto il giorno con me e anche se e' una faticaccia perche' non sono abile come la mamma, sono contento come un bambino e vedo che loro lo sentono


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vabbè, ad ulteriore conferma che Stark sta tornando in carreggiata: oggi grande trionfo sul lavoro grazie a una causaccia malefica stravinta con resa incondizionata dell'avversario prima ancora della sentenza e complimenti, baci e abbracci dalla direzione generale della società cliente.
> Voi direte, e che c'entra? C'entra c'entra...perchè a maggio a un certo punto avevo chiesto che non mi fossero assegnate cose delicate per un po', in quanto temevo di non avere testa per affrontarle.
> E l'autostima risale (il conto in banca no, ma pazienza ).
> E vaffanculo a chi m'aveva zombizzato.


Non avevo letto !!!! complimenti :up: Son belle soddisfazioni


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> giro di stanza in stanza per lo studio col sorrisetto, le mani in tasca, a raccogliere allori


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Più ti vedo più ti trovo insopportabile...
Mi hai sempre fatto passare per un fragile coglione romantico, magari avevi ragione, magari in amore sono troppo assolutista, meglio essere dissoluti come te.
Intanto tu ti sei dissolta e mi dispiace per te, ma sono ancora un coglione romantico.
Hai perso.
Game over.


Mattinata di riflessioni, non sono impazzito


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Più ti vedo più ti trovo insopportabile...
> Mi hai sempre fatto passare per un fragile coglione romantico, magari avevi ragione, magari in amore sono troppo assolutista, meglio essere dissoluti come te.
> Intanto tu ti sei dissolta e mi dispiace per te, ma sono ancora un coglione romantico.
> Hai perso.
> ...



Ha perso contro se stessa.
Non era un gioco contro di te. Anche se ci sei andato di mezzo.

Con tutto che si è comportata in modo orribile, mi trovo ad augurarle che trovi il modo di vincere. Con se stessa. Che riesca a ritrovarsi come tu hai fatto. 

Tanto, di avere fatto una -molte- cazzate ormai l'ha ben capito.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*E no*

Io spero che la tua ex moglie continui a perdere e continuerà a perdere......Sono stanco di questo buonismo e sono stanco di questa generazione di merda che continua a giocare con la propria vita e con quella degli altri.Giocassero con la loro di vita, per quelli che coinvolgono ignari mariti o mogli non ho pietà alcuna.Sti cazzi pagassero e tanto,magari capiscono e smettono di fare danni in giro.


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che la tua ex moglie continui a perdere e continuerà a perdere......Sono stanco di questo buonismo e sono stanco di questa generazione di merda che continua a giocare con la propria vita e con quella degli altri.Giocassero con la loro di vita, per quelli che coinvolgono ignari mariti o mogli non ho pietà alcuna.*Sti cazzi pagassero e tanto,magari capiscono e smettono di fare danni in giro.*


Illuso ... tanto alla fine non pagano mai lo scotto lo fanno pagare sempre agli altri


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Illuso ... tanto alla fine non pagano mai lo scotto lo fanno pagare sempre agli altri


Sarà,ma se questo tipo di persone venissero prese a calci in culo....forse ci penserebbero un po' di più...forse...!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che la tua ex moglie continui a perdere e continuerà a perdere......Sono stanco di questo buonismo e sono stanco di questa generazione di merda che continua a giocare con la propria vita e con quella degli altri.Giocassero con la loro di vita, per quelli che coinvolgono ignari mariti o mogli non ho pietà alcuna.Sti cazzi pagassero e tanto,magari capiscono e smettono di fare danni in giro.



E io non la capisco, non la concepisco una punizione eterna. Tutto qua. Una volta che paga, sta pagando, una volta che capisce. Spero per lei, e per tutte le persone che hanno fatto del male a me anche, che stiano bene.
Non concepisco come le cose possano essere migliori se le punizioni fossero eterne, sempre.
Concepisco BENISSIMO il desiderio di vedere punite, per le loro azioni, chi ha fatto del male. E' sulla durata che non concordiamo.

E' la tua mancanza di pietà, nonostante tu pure sia stato nei panni di uno che ha sbagliato e compreso, che non capisco. Dovresti pagare ancora e sempre, sciogliendoti nella solitudine e nell'autoannullamento? O non è forse meglio per te, per la tua donna, anche per la tua ex, che tu abbia pagato il dovuto, e che sia andato avanti?

Ammetto che io mi sento punita. Penso di avere pagato e stare pagando molto, moltissimo, per i miei errori. E sì, spero che a un certo punto la punizione finisca.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> E io non la capisco, non la concepisco una punizione eterna. Tutto qua. Una volta che paga, sta pagando, una volta che capisce. Spero per lei, e per tutte le persone che hanno fatto del male a me anche, che stiano bene.
> Non concepisco come le cose possano essere migliori se le punizioni fossero eterne, sempre.
> Concepisco BENISSIMO il desiderio di vedere punite, per le loro azioni, chi ha fatto del male. E' sulla durata che non concordiamo.
> 
> ...


Io non ho scritto che devono pagare per sempre.Ho scritto che non ho pietà per chi deve pagare.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto che devono pagare per sempre.Ho scritto che non ho pietà per chi deve pagare.



Hai scritto che speri che sua moglie continui a perdere. A me sembrava un augurio indeterminato.

Allora, qualche idea di durata? Quale è il pagamento "giusto" in questo caso, tanto per parlarne.


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà,ma *se questo tipo di persone venissero prese a calci in culo*....forse ci penserebbero un po' di più...forse...!


Passerebbero direttamente per vittime.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Insomma*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai scritto che speri che sua moglie continui a perdere. A me sembrava un augurio indeterminato.
> 
> Allora, qualche idea di durata? Quale è il pagamento "giusto" in questo caso, tanto per parlarne.


Nausicaa non è una questione di tempo,la moglie di stark si è comportata male per svariati anni,permetti che sarei contento se le cose gli vanno di merda per gli stessi anni di merda che ha fatto passare a stark?io non sono un buonista ne un perbenista,non auguro il male a chi mi ha fatto male,non gli auguro nulla,e non ho pietà se le cose gli vanno male.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Per me può fare quello che vuole, pure pareggiare al 90' con un colpo di tacco 12.
Il punto è che non me ne frega un'emerita e sto in fase "idiota guarda come ti sei fatto trattare da st'attrezzo"  
Ho il ricorso per la separazione consensuale già pronto da due settimane, fosse per me sarei già davanti al giudice ma lei fa la vaga adesso. Non si sottrae ma dice che c'è tempo.
Forse pensa sia un gioco. Forse pensa che davvero sia un povero sfigato.
Ma il tempo dei giochini è finito, la firma dovrà arrivare altrimenti dovrò fare tutto io, e a quel punto dovrò scoperchiare il vaso che ho tenuto tappato più per tutelare chi le vuole bene che lei.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Per me può fare quello che vuole, pure pareggiare al 90' con un colpo di tacco 12.
> Il punto è che non me ne frega un'emerita e sto in fase "idiota guarda come ti sei fatto trattare da st'attrezzo"
> Ho il ricorso per la separazione consensuale già pronto da due settimane, fosse per me sarei già davanti al giudice ma lei fa la vaga adesso. Non si sottrae ma dice che c'è tempo.
> Forse pensa sia un gioco. Forse pensa che davvero sia un povero sfigato.
> Ma il tempo dei giochini è finito, la firma dovrà arrivare altrimenti dovrò fare tutto io, e a quel punto dovrò scoperchiare il vaso che ho tenuto tappato più per tutelare chi le vuole bene che lei.



Stark io non so se avrei avuto il sangue freddo di fare quello che hai fatto tu....ma hai la mia stima.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per me può fare quello che vuole, pure pareggiare al 90' con un colpo di tacco 12.
> Il punto è che non me ne frega un'emerita e sto in fase "idiota guarda come ti sei fatto trattare da st'attrezzo"
> Ho il ricorso per la separazione consensuale già pronto da due settimane, fosse per me sarei già davanti al giudice ma lei fa la vaga adesso. Non si sottrae ma dice che c'è tempo.
> Forse pensa sia un gioco. Forse pensa che davvero sia un povero sfigato.
> Ma il tempo dei giochini è finito, la firma dovrà arrivare altrimenti dovrò fare tutto io, e a quel punto dovrò scoperchiare il vaso che ho tenuto tappato più per tutelare chi le vuole bene che lei.



Non la conosco ma mi sento incline ad immaginare che lei pensi di essere lei stessa una povera deficiente sfigata. Non tu.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per me può fare quello che vuole, pure pareggiare al 90' con un colpo di tacco 12.
> Il punto è che non me ne frega un'emerita e sto in fase "idiota guarda come ti sei fatto trattare da st'attrezzo"
> Ho il ricorso per la separazione consensuale già pronto da due settimane, fosse per me sarei già davanti al giudice ma lei fa la vaga adesso. Non si sottrae ma dice che c'è tempo.
> Forse pensa sia un gioco. Forse pensa che davvero sia un povero sfigato.
> Ma il tempo dei giochini è finito, la firma dovrà arrivare altrimenti dovrò fare tutto io, e a quel punto dovrò scoperchiare il vaso che ho tenuto tappato più per tutelare chi le vuole bene che lei.



Forse pensa che è stata una cretina, che ha confuso una cosa con un'altra e che magari c'è ancora la possibilità di riprovarci.
Che tu poi non ne hai la minima intenzione lo capisco


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse pensa che è stata una cretina, che ha confuso una cosa con un'altra e *che magari c'è ancora la possibilità di riprovarci.*
> Che tu poi non ne hai la minima intenzione lo capisco



Non ha neppure il diritto di fantasticarlo.


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per me può fare quello che vuole, pure pareggiare al 90' con un colpo di tacco 12.
> Il punto è che non me ne frega un'emerita e sto in fase "idiota guarda come ti sei fatto trattare da st'attrezzo"
> Ho il ricorso per la separazione consensuale già pronto da due settimane, fosse per me sarei già davanti al giudice ma lei fa la vaga adesso. Non si sottrae ma dice che c'è tempo.
> Forse pensa sia un gioco. Forse pensa che davvero sia un povero sfigato.
> Ma il tempo dei giochini è finito, la firma dovrà arrivare altrimenti dovrò fare tutto io, e *a quel punto dovrò scoperchiare il vaso che ho tenuto tappato più per tutelare chi le vuole bene che lei.*


Valuta se è il caso di scoperchiarlo non per lei ma per tutelare chi le vuole bene ...


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Valuta se è il caso di scoperchiarlo non per lei ma per tutelare chi le vuole bene ...


Ad un certo punto però è anche giusto che lui tuteli in primis se stesso...
Lei ha fatto la cazzata e lei deve pagarla, anche davanti agli altri...


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto però è anche giusto che lui tuteli in primis se stesso...
> Lei ha fatto la cazzata e lei deve pagarla, *anche davanti agli altri...*


Ci sono altri e altri ... a volte non è semplice manco per il ca22o


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci sono altri e altri ... a volte non è semplice manco per il ca22o


Però è stato semplice essere una seriale per anni...eh no, questo no...


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ha neppure il diritto di fantasticarlo.



Meno male!


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Valuta se è il caso di scoperchiarlo non per lei ma per tutelare chi le vuole bene ...


Non è nelle mie corde, il punto è questo.
Ma l'altro punto è che "tecnicamente" vivo in stato di "abbandono del tetto coniugale" da 6 mesi, con tanto di contratto di affitto registrato e sta cosa deve finire, tanto più col lavoro che faccio.


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però è stato semplice essere una seriale per anni...eh no, questo no...


Appunto ... pure peggio


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ha neppure il diritto di fantasticarlo.



Ovviamente.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è nelle mie corde, il punto è questo.
> Ma l'altro punto è che "tecnicamente" vivo in stato di "abbandono del tetto coniugale" da 6 mesi, con tanto di contratto di affitto registrato e sta cosa deve finire, tanto più col lavoro che faccio.



Hai provato a spiegarle che, anche per il suo bene,  e' il caso  che arriviate al piu' presto davanti al giudice?


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è nelle mie corde, il punto è questo.
> Ma l'altro punto è che "tecnicamente" vivo in stato di "abbandono del tetto coniugale" da 6 mesi, con tanto di contratto di affitto registrato e sta cosa deve finire, tanto più col lavoro che faccio.


Lo so ma dato che sei del mestiere saprai come possono evolvere queste cose ... io consiglierei prudenza ... poi oh mica difendo lei ...


----------



## Don Chisciotte (29 Ottobre 2014)

Mi intrometto anche se sono nuovo e in questo momento il meno indicato a dare consigli, ma per me c'è un errore di fondo, forse frutto di rancori personali, ma state facendo un po' di confusione.

La ex di Stark( a cui faccio anche le mie congratulazioni per il suo ritrovato equilibrio) se in questo momento sta "pagando", non lo sta facendo a causa dei suoi errori, ma lo sta facendo a causa dell'unica cosa veramente giusta che abbia mai fatto: separarsi perchè non più capace di amare il marito.

Qualcuno in qualche post aveva scritto che la superficialità è stata nel "crearla" una famiglia e non nel "distruggerla". Concordo.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è nelle mie corde, il punto è questo.
> Ma l'altro punto è che "tecnicamente" vivo in stato di "abbandono del tetto coniugale" da 6 mesi, con tanto di contratto di affitto registrato e* sta cosa deve finire*, tanto più col lavoro che faccio.


Ciao Stark
ho letto che tua moglie ha detto che c'è tempo per la separazione. Non è che si è rinsavita, e pensa di avere ancora una chance   ?


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto ... pure peggio


Guarda, alla luce dei fatti la cosa è semplice. Se a questa donna pure i genitori le dicono che è stata una cretina farebbero solo bene...se chi le è vicino le dice che è stata scema a causare la fine del suo matrimonio se lo deve aspettare...

Io ho fatto il tifo in un certo senso perchè tornassero insieme, perchè speravo che lei avesse avuto una singola uscita di testa col ragazzetto, che come si è dimostrato sarebbe finita con l'arrivo dell'autunno...speravo che la botta le togliesse quel velo di immaturità totale.
Vedendo la tranquillità che traspare da Stark, la lucidità con cui ha affrontato tutto, il cercare anche di capire dove lui avesse sbagliato e perchè si fosse arrivati a questo, io ho davvero sperato che tutto si risolvesse.

Ma quando poi si viene a scoprire che questa donna si è bellamente divertita negli anni, fin dai primi momenti ed è arrivata a dire (non dimentichiamolo) che non lo ama assolutamente allora mettiamo un attimo un punto. Uno è anche autorizzato a sentirsi preso per il culo...e tutto il matrimonio viene messo in discussione...
Senza contare che ci sono cause di divorzio...e qui chi ha cagionato il tutto è stata lei.
Ora che debba per forza passare per una cosa assolutamente consensuale no...e magari lei è anche capace di lamentarsi, di fare la vittima, per farsi compatire...

Per me nella vita se sbagli paghi, Stark l'ha sempre sostenuta e l'ha sempre voluta tutelare, se per una volta se la sbroglia da sola, anche perdendoci la faccia, tranquillo che non succede niente...anzi, forse uno schiaffo morale l'aiuta a darsi una svegliata.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai provato a spiegarle che, anche per il suo bene,  e' il caso  che arriviate al piu' presto davanti al giudice?


Ma sai qual è il punto?
Che a me non va più di fare il papà di una 37enne.
Non ho più nulla da spiegare, non ci sono sfumature, c'è un sì o un no, con le relative conseguenze.
Voglio solo chiudere "legalmente" questa squallida vicenda almeno per eliminare lo squallore della sensazione di vivere come un sorcio contro la legge.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Stark
> ho letto che tua moglie ha detto che c'è tempo per la separazione. Non è che si è rinsavita, e pensa di avere ancora una chance   ?


Ti risponderò con un acronimo romanesco piuttosto greve ma efficace: MSGC
*M*a
*S*ti
*G*ran
*C*azzi


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai scritto che speri che sua moglie continui a perdere. A me sembrava un augurio indeterminato.
> 
> Allora, qualche idea di durata? Quale è il pagamento "giusto" in questo caso, tanto per parlarne.


la misura giusta è semplice: hai smesso di pagare quando la persona ferita ha rimarginato/superato ciò che hai fatto.
Fino a quando il partner non ha superato...beh, tocca pagare.
E notoriamente non ero io il tradito.

Quindi: nessuna via di uscita? certo: ti cospargi il capo di cenere, te ne vai, non chiedi nulla, e non rompi le palle.
Che è quello che feci io.
Se invece decidi di restare e combattere la tua battaglia - scelta coraggiosissima -devi accettare che non decidi tu quando "può bastare". E' nel gioco delle parti di chi resta. Il problema è che a volte devi restare per forza. E allora nisba: ecco le porte dell'inferno che si aprono.....


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, alla luce dei fatti la cosa è semplice. Se a questa donna pure i genitori le dicono che è stata una cretina farebbero solo bene...se chi le è vicino le dice che è stata scema a causare la fine del suo matrimonio se lo deve aspettare...
> 
> Io ho fatto il tifo in un certo senso perchè tornassero insieme, perchè speravo che lei avesse avuto una singola uscita di testa col ragazzetto, che come si è dimostrato sarebbe finita con l'arrivo dell'autunno...speravo che la botta le togliesse quel velo di immaturità totale.
> Vedendo la tranquillità che traspare da Stark, la lucidità con cui ha affrontato tutto, il cercare anche di capire dove lui avesse sbagliato e perchè si fosse arrivati a questo, io ho davvero sperato che tutto si risolvesse.
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ti risponderò con un acronimo romanesco piuttosto greve ma efficace: MSGC
> *M*a
> *S*ti
> *G*ran
> *C*azzi


:up:


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Mi intrometto anche se sono nuovo e in questo momento il meno indicato a dare consigli, ma per me c'è un errore di fondo, forse frutto di rancori personali, ma state facendo un po' di confusione.
> 
> La ex di Stark( a cui faccio anche le mie congratulazioni per il suo ritrovato equilibrio) se in questo momento sta "pagando", non lo sta facendo a causa dei suoi errori, ma lo sta facendo a causa dell'unica cosa veramente giusta che abbia mai fatto: separarsi perchè non più capace di amare il marito.
> 
> Qualcuno in qualche post aveva scritto che la superficialità è stata nel "crearla" una famiglia e non nel "distruggerla". Concordo.



Se fosse così correrebbe in tribunale.   Invece latita.  Per me se dipendesse da lei direbbe che ha scherzato.

Parliamo di una che ha tradito dopo due mesi di matrimonio.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> ed è arrivata a dire (non dimentichiamolo) che non lo ama assolutamente


Per inciso, ha proprio detto che l'idea di un futuro con me le causava *conati di vomito*.
Non credo che qualcuno mi abbia mai detto qualcosa di più umiliante.
Non ricordo quale utente sostiene che in amore non si "merita" nulla, che non è questione di merito etc.
Beh, sarò sicuramente sbagliato io, ma non credo proprio di meritarmi di suscitare vomito in qualcuno.
Ora i conati li ho io.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ha ragione Sark: lei sta come sta e sono ormai solo fatti suoi. 
Però se lei ha firmato cosa manca per la registrazione della separazione? Solo la data.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per inciso, ha proprio detto che l'idea di un futuro con me le causava *conati di vomito*.
> Non credo che qualcuno mi abbia mai detto qualcosa di più umiliante.
> *Non ricordo quale utente sostiene che in amore non si "merita" nulla,* che non è questione di merito etc.
> Beh, sarò sicuramente sbagliato io, ma non credo proprio di meritarmi di suscitare vomito in qualcuno.
> Ora i conati li ho io.


Sono io.
Non ti meriti né il bene né il male.
Il male che ti ha fatto e detto è tutto "merito" suo.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha ragione Sark: lei sta come sta e sono ormai solo fatti suoi.
> Però se lei ha firmato cosa manca per la registrazione della separazione? Solo la data.


non ha firmato


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non ha firmato


ahhhhhhh


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, alla luce dei fatti la cosa è semplice. Se a questa donna pure i genitori le dicono che è stata una cretina farebbero solo bene...se chi le è vicino le dice che è stata scema a causare la fine del suo matrimonio se lo deve aspettare...
> 
> Io ho fatto il tifo in un certo senso perchè tornassero insieme, perchè speravo che lei avesse avuto una singola uscita di testa col ragazzetto, che come si è dimostrato sarebbe finita con l'arrivo dell'autunno...speravo che la botta le togliesse quel velo di immaturità totale.
> Vedendo la tranquillità che traspare da Stark, la lucidità con cui ha affrontato tutto, il cercare anche di capire dove lui avesse sbagliato e perchè si fosse arrivati a questo, io ho davvero sperato che tutto si risolvesse.
> ...


Guarda che a me dei familiari di lei poco importa, del perdere la faccia lei pure, di come si senta lei idem ... ho sempre tifato per stark forse per partigianeria o forse per affinità con la sua storia ma gli altri a cui faccio riferimento sono altri ... sono i figli che nel caso del vaso scoperchiato avrebbero la prova provata di una madre che si è corportata come si è comportata lei ... non oggi magari nemmeno domani ma arriverà anche per loro la consapevolezza del fatto che la loro famiglia si è frantumata per colpa di lei ... forse appoggeranno il padre forse gli daranno addosso che ne so ... forse è questo che al nostro avvocato rode di più e stà combattendo se fargli mettere quella stracazzo de firma. Non deve essere per niente semplice mi spiace stark per te e per me


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per inciso, ha proprio detto che l'idea di un futuro con me le causava *conati di vomito*.
> Non credo che qualcuno mi abbia mai detto qualcosa di più umiliante.
> Non ricordo quale utente sostiene che in amore non si "merita" nulla, che non è questione di merito etc.
> Beh, sarò sicuramente sbagliato io, ma non credo proprio di meritarmi di suscitare vomito in qualcuno.
> Ora i conati li ho io.


Più cattiverie si dicono più si cerca di colpire chi consideri superiore a te.Tua moglie soffre di complesso d'inferiorita cronico e ha cercato di imporsi su di te, uscire dalla tua ombra nel modo peggiore possibile.


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Mi intrometto anche se sono nuovo e in questo momento il meno indicato a dare consigli, ma per me c'è un errore di fondo, forse frutto di rancori personali, ma state facendo un po' di confusione.
> 
> La ex di Stark( a cui faccio anche le mie congratulazioni per il suo ritrovato equilibrio) se in questo momento sta "pagando", non lo sta facendo a causa dei suoi errori, ma lo sta facendo a causa dell'unica cosa veramente giusta che abbia mai fatto: separarsi perchè non più capace di amare il marito.
> 
> Qualcuno in qualche post aveva scritto che la superficialità è stata nel "crearla" una famiglia e non nel "distruggerla". Concordo.


ero io è confermo.
a parte che a me non piace proprio il concetto di pagare per errori etc.
ma qua la questione e' diversa.
dato come si è sempre comportata lei,
magari perché sta male etc. Ma comunque....
ora mi pare che sia stark a non amarla più.
lei dovrebbe accettarlo.


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per inciso, ha proprio detto che l'idea di un futuro con me le causava *conati di vomito*.
> Non credo che qualcuno mi abbia mai detto qualcosa di più umiliante.
> Non ricordo quale utente sostiene che in amore non si "merita" nulla, che non è questione di merito etc.
> Beh, sarò sicuramente sbagliato io, ma non credo proprio di meritarmi di suscitare vomito in qualcuno.
> Ora i conati li ho io.


Per quanto siano cose orrende da dire io credo che siano solo figlie del momento...ma capisco il fatto che ora li hai tu...
Le parole fanno molto male, a volte più dei gesti.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto siano cose orrende da dire io credo che siano solo figlie del momento...ma capisco il fatto che ora li hai tu...
> Le parole fanno molto male, a volte più dei gesti.


No no no no no.
Non ci sono attenuanti.
Se io non ti chiamo puttana anche se ho scoperto che ti sei fatta sbattere da mezza città, tu non mi dici che ti causo vomito.
Se lo dici lo pensi, se lo dici e non lo pensi sei una demente e non puoi avere a che fare con le persone adulte.
Semplice, lineare.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (29 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ero io è confermo.
> a parte che a me non piace proprio il concetto di pagare per errori etc.
> ma qua la questione e' diversa.
> dato come si è sempre comportata lei,
> ...


Appunto. Stark non la ama più e deve sempre di più focalizzarsi sulla propria felicità e non sull'infelicità degli altri, qualunque cosa abbia fatto.

Il vaso si è scoperchiato quando lei ha chiesto la separazione perchè non amava più( così credo di aver capito). Da quel momento sono arrivate altre verità.

Stark deve far valere i suoi diritti e tutelarsi in tutti gli ambiti per se e per i suoi figli.

Il resto sono solo magre consolazioni


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no no no no.
> Non ci sono attenuanti.
> Se io non ti chiamo puttana anche se ho scoperto che ti sei fatta sbattere da mezza città, tu non mi dici che ti causo vomito.
> Se lo dici lo pensi, se lo dici e non lo pensi sei una demente e non puoi avere a che fare con le persone adulte.
> Semplice, lineare.


A volte quello che individuiamo come "nemico" dobbiamo per forza distruggerlo...e ognuno di noi sa esattamente quali sono le armi adatte a farlo.
Lei ha fatto così, tu forse le hai fatto più male con la tua reazione, lei il "puttana" se lo aspettava...e infatti se lo è detto da sola, non ha avuto manco sta soddisfazione!


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A volte quello che individuiamo come "nemico" dobbiamo per forza distruggerlo...e ognuno di noi sa esattamente quali sono le armi adatte a farlo.
> Lei ha fatto così, tu forse le hai fatto più male con la tua reazione, lei il "puttana" se lo aspettava...e infatti se lo è detto da sola, non ha avuto manco sta soddisfazione!


e manco gliela darò mai
ormai ogni volta che spara una delle sue cazzate reagisco con un sorrisetto perculeggiante che manco Magnum P.I. e George Clooney messi insieme (se vabbè....si fa per dire )


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no no no no.
> Non ci sono attenuanti.
> Se io non ti chiamo puttana anche se ho scoperto che ti sei fatta sbattere da mezza città, tu non mi dici che ti causo vomito.
> Se lo dici lo pensi, se lo dici e non lo pensi sei una demente e non puoi avere a che fare con le persone adulte.
> Semplice, lineare.


Ma.....devi decidere se tu accetti questa persona come e'.
perche' non cambierà.
se non hai dubbi vai fino in fondo ora,
se li hai....valuta.......
quello che lei ha detto e tu no.....
rispetto a quanto tu hai accettato e' una differenza da nulla.
mi spiace.
credo abbia paura, e la paura e' pericolosa.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma.....devi decidere se tu accetti questa persona come e'.
> perche' non cambierà.
> se non hai dubbi vai fino in fondo ora,
> se li hai....valuta.......
> ...


Dubbi? 
Sto dicendo che non vedo l'ora di levarmela dalle palle anche legalmente.


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto siano cose orrende da dire io credo che siano solo figlie del momento...ma capisco il fatto che ora li hai tu...
> Le parole fanno molto male, a volte più dei gesti.


Secondo me no.
molto più male i gesti


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ha neppure il diritto di fantasticarlo.



Non capisco perchè non dovrebbe


Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Stark
> ho letto che tua moglie ha detto che c'è tempo per la separazione. Non è che si è rinsavita, e pensa di avere ancora una chance ?


ù
Quto



Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma sai qual è il punto?
> Che a me non va più di fare il papà di una 37enne.
> Non ho più nulla da spiegare, non ci sono sfumature, c'è un sì o un no, con le relative conseguenze.
> Voglio solo chiudere "legalmente" questa squallida vicenda almeno per eliminare lo squallore della sensazione di vivere come un sorcio contro la legge.


E questo è un tuo diritto


Erato' ha detto:


> Più cattiverie si dicono più si cerca di colpire chi consideri superiore a te.Tua moglie soffre di complesso d'inferiorita cronico e ha cercato di imporsi su di te, uscire dalla tua ombra nel modo peggiore possibile.





Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto siano cose orrende da dire io credo che siano solo figlie del momento...ma capisco il fatto che ora li hai tu...
> Le parole fanno molto male, a volte più dei gesti.





Nicka ha detto:


> A volte quello che individuiamo come "nemico" dobbiamo per forza distruggerlo...e ognuno di noi sa esattamente quali sono le armi adatte a farlo.
> Lei ha fatto così, tu forse le hai fatto più male con la tua reazione, lei il "puttana" se lo aspettava...e infatti se lo è detto da sola, non ha avuto manco sta soddisfazione!



Quoto


Stark ti ho sempre detto che avrei preso tua moglie a randellate. E lo dicevo perchè sapevo che sarebbe arrivato questo momento. Mi spiace che abbia tardato. mi spiace che tu sia arrivato a stare meglio senza di lei. Mi spiace perchè è una famiglia che si disfa perchè i tempi non hanno coinciso.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Più cattiverie si dicono più si cerca di colpire chi consideri superiore a te.Tua moglie soffre di complesso d'inferiorita cronico e ha cercato di imporsi su di te, uscire dalla tua ombra nel modo peggiore possibile.


Pero' qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come si fa,  dopo aver tradito serialmente per anni, averci fatto figli dopo aver tradito, ad uscirne con un offesa simile.

Cazzo, e' lei che ha tradito.

Io a mio marito ho detto di tutto di piu' e mi ha tradita lui, ma mai e poi mai che mi veniva il vomito a stare con lui. MAI PENSATO.

Altro e' lo sfogo che si puo' fare su un forum o con un amica in un momento di rabbia, ma lei che motivo ha di essere arrabbiata?


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dubbi?
> Sto dicendo che non vedo l'ora di levarmela dalle palle anche legalmente.


be......tu la amavi molto,
io procederei senza indugi
mettendola alle strette.
perche' non c'è più alcun motivo di tergiversare.
a questo punto ogni mezzo e' lecito


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come si fa, dopo aver tradito serialmente per anni, averci fatto figli dopo aver tradito, ad uscirne con un offesa simile.
> 
> Cazzo, e' lei che ha tradito.
> 
> ...


con se stessa molti. E se la prende con lui perchè l'ha messa davanti alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come si fa,  dopo aver tradito serialmente per anni, averci fatto figli dopo aver tradito, ad uscirne con un offesa simile.
> 
> Cazzo, e' lei che ha tradito.
> 
> ...


Lei per me è arrabbiata con se stessa, ma sono cazzi suoi a questo punto...


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non dovrebbe
> ù
> Quto
> 
> ...


scusa ma qua la coppia mi pare non sia mai esistita, e tu la consideri
prerequisito alla famiglia 
Stiamo parlando di una persona che ha sempre tradito......


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> scusa ma qua la coppia mi pare non sia mai esistita, e tu la consideri
> prerequisito alla famiglia
> Stiamo parlando di una persona che ha sempre tradito......



no no
io sto dicendo che se questa crisi o presa di consapevolezza della moglie (ammesso che questo sia) fosse arrivata anche solo un mese dopo la scoperta o la confessione (non ricordo quale delle due) forse ci sarebbero stati i margini per riprovare. Ora non più


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> con se stessa molti. E se la prende con lui perchè l'ha messa davanti alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti


veramente ste cose le ha dette prima....


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> no no
> io sto dicendo che se questa crisi o presa di consapevolezza della moglie (ammesso che questo sia) fosse arrivata anche solo un mese dopo la scoperta o la confessione (non ricordo quale delle due) forse ci sarebbero stati i margini per riprovare. Ora non più


Invece secondo me c'è da ringraziare.......non si parla di un episodio!!!!!!


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Farfalla, non ha piu' diritti perche' Starck le ha offerto tutte le possibilita' su un piatto d'argento, ha avuto una pazienza inimmaginabile.

Lei non si e' limitata a tradire.  Ripetutamente.   Ha dovuto pure offendere o è nel peggiore dei modi.

Lui non si reggeva piu' in piedi, lei doveva sostenerlo invece ha fatto di tutto per vederlo nel baratro.

Che caspita di diritti ha una donna del genere su un ex marito?

Lui continua ad essere fin troppo gentile nei suoi confronti.

Il suo errore e' stato di assecondarla  come una bambina.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> scusa ma qua la coppia mi pare non sia mai esistita, e tu la consideri
> prerequisito alla famiglia
> Stiamo parlando di *una persona che ha sempre tradito*......


e il bello (si fa per dire) è che questa cosa mi fa sentire sporco
e non ne posso più di sentirmi sporco senza essermi sporcato
e mi sono rotto le palle dei giochini


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> veramente ste cose le ha dette prima....


Le ha dette, se non ho capito male, quando lui ha scoperto il tradimento e se ne stava andando


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come si fa,  dopo aver tradito serialmente per anni, averci fatto figli dopo aver tradito, ad uscirne con un offesa simile.
> 
> Cazzo, e' lei che ha tradito.
> 
> ...


Stark più volte ha detto che lei è una insicura cronica e il tradimento e il tradimento è la prova della sua continua ricerca di conferme...appunto perche c'e un vissuto importante certe aggressioni verbali non si possono spiegare diversamente.Lei lo ha voluto sminuire e colpire per sentirsi per una volta la parte forte della coppia


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e il bello (si fa per dire) è che questa cosa mi fa sentire sporco
> e non ne posso più di sentirmi sporco senza essermi sporcato
> e mi sono rotto le palle dei giochini


ti capisco benissimo .......


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e il bello (si fa per dire) è che questa cosa mi fa sentire sporco
> e non ne posso più di sentirmi sporco senza essermi sporcato
> e mi sono rotto le palle dei giochini



Stark è chiaro che non la sto difendendo?
Ripeto che per coem stai fai benissimo a velocizzare la separazione
La mia è solo una considerazione sui danni che certe errate convinzioni possono fare


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Stark più volte ha detto che lei è una insicura cronica e il tradimento e il tradimento è la prova della sua continua ricerca di conferme...appunto perche c'e un vissuto importante certe aggressioni verbali non si possono spiegare diversamente.Lei lo ha voluto sminuire e colpire per sentirsi per una volta la parte forte della coppia



Per essere la parte forte arriva a dirgli che lui le procura il vomito???????


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per essere la parte forte arriva a dirgli che lui le procura il vomito???????


È tutto una dimostrazione di forza e di dominio ma anche di possessivita'.Fino a quando stai male per me, con la testa bassa e io controllo il i tuoi stati emotivi sei mio e il gioco lo gestisco io, e per quanto sei debole e ti senti umiliato non ti allontani da me.Quando rialzi la testa invece e decidi di andartene per la strada tua io farò di tutto per tenerti legato a me e se pensi che ti sei sbarazzato di me sbagli di grosso.Sei mio e non puoi andartene.Questo è il concetto.


----------



## Homer (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per inciso,* ha proprio detto che l'idea di un futuro con me le causava conati di vomito.*
> Non credo che qualcuno mi abbia mai detto qualcosa di più umiliante.
> Non ricordo quale utente sostiene che in amore non si "merita" nulla, che non è questione di merito etc.
> Beh, sarò sicuramente sbagliato io, ma non credo proprio di meritarmi di suscitare vomito in qualcuno.
> Ora i conati li ho io.


Sti gran cazzi..........per quanto mi riguarda hai aspettato anche troppo per sfancularla......un minimo di dignità ci vuole, ti ha trattato proprio da merda......vai avanti, hai il mio appoggio (per quello che può servire)


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dubbi?
> Sto dicendo che non vedo l'ora di levarmela dalle palle anche legalmente.


Giove Pluvio, ti ringrazio. 
Perchè dopo quello che ho letto, se quest'uomo non fosse così deciso, si starebbe avviando verso un baratro.
Spalle al muro Starkino e preparati alla sceneggiata finale, mi sa che purtroppo...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> È tutto una dimostrazione di forza e di dominio ma anche di possessivita'.Fino a quando stai male per me, con la testa bassa e io controllo il i tuoi stati emotivi sei mio e il gioco lo gestisco io, e per quanto sei debole e ti senti umiliato non ti allontani da me.Quando rialzi la testa invece e decidi di andartene per la strada tua io farò di tutto per tenerti legato a me e se pensi che ti sei sbarazzato di me sbagli di grosso.Sei mio e non puoi andartene.Questo è il concetto.


Infatti non ha firmato x ora


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e il bello (si fa per dire) è che questa cosa mi fa sentire sporco
> e non ne posso più di sentirmi sporco senza essermi sporcato
> e mi sono rotto le palle dei giochini


Stark, io non sono mai riuscito a commentarti.
Siamo entrati praticamente insieme nella famiglia del forum, ma la tua storia, il tuo dolore, rappresentavo (e rappresentano) un'enormità con la quale faccio troppa fatica a confrontarmi. 
La mia era esperienza troppo dappoco per poter interloquire con un uomo su cui era franato addosso il mondo. Con due bambini..io che la paternità devo ancora sperimentarla davvero.

Ma sappi che ammiro la tua gestione del dolore, il tuo preservare i tuoi figli amplificando il legame con loro, la tua capacità di essere lucido pur tra le urla di dentro.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Sti gran cazzi..........per quanto mi riguarda hai aspettato anche troppo per sfancularla......un minimo di dignità ci vuole, ti ha trattato proprio da merda......vai avanti, hai il mio appoggio (per quello che può servire)



No no andiamo pure a Roma con gli striscioni se serve!


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> È tutto una dimostrazione di forza e di dominio ma anche di possessivita'.Fino a quando stai male per me, con la testa bassa e io controllo il i tuoi stati emotivi sei mio e il gioco lo gestisco io, e per quanto sei debole e ti senti umiliato non ti allontani da me.Quando rialzi la testa invece e decidi di andartene per la strada tua io farò di tutto per tenerti legato a me e se pensi che ti sei sbarazzato di me sbagli di grosso.Sei mio e non puoi andartene.Questo è il concetto.



Condivido che quello fosse il pensiero di lei fino a pochi mesi fa, non ha fatto pero' i conti con i cambiamenti di Starck.

NESSUNO puo' tenere legata a forza una persona. Tu lo sai meglio di chiunque altro.  

Lei puo' anche continuare a fare i capricci e non firmare,  ma ha perso.


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido che quello fosse il pensiero di lei fino a pochi mesi fa, non ha fatto pero' i conti con i cambiamenti di Starck.
> 
> NESSUNO puo' tenere legata a forza una persona. Tu lo sai meglio di chiunque altro.
> 
> Lei puo' anche continuare a fare i capricci e non firmare,  ma ha perso.


Lei ha pensato alla vita sua e adesso non accetta che possa farlo anche Stark....Che può essere felice e forte anche senza di lei.Ha perso le conferme,non è razionale e sta tirando fuori di nuovo il suo egoismo infantile.


----------



## Palladiano (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, alla luce dei fatti la cosa è semplice. Se a questa donna pure i genitori le dicono che è stata una cretina farebbero solo bene...se chi le è vicino le dice che è stata scema a causare la fine del suo matrimonio se lo deve aspettare...
> 
> Io ho fatto il tifo in un certo senso perchè tornassero insieme, perchè speravo che lei avesse avuto una singola uscita di testa col ragazzetto, che come si è dimostrato sarebbe finita con l'arrivo dell'autunno...speravo che la botta le togliesse quel velo di immaturità totale.
> Vedendo la tranquillità che traspare da Stark, la lucidità con cui ha affrontato tutto, il cercare anche di capire dove lui avesse sbagliato e perchè si fosse arrivati a questo, io ho davvero sperato che tutto si risolvesse.
> ...


Esci dalla mia testa e non copiarmi più i post che vorrei scrivere. 
Straquoto


----------



## Palladiano (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per inciso, ha proprio detto che l'idea di un futuro con me le causava *conati di vomito*.
> Non credo che qualcuno mi abbia mai detto qualcosa di più umiliante.
> Non ricordo quale utente sostiene che in amore non si "merita" nulla, che non è questione di merito etc.
> Beh, sarò sicuramente sbagliato io, ma non credo proprio di meritarmi di suscitare vomito in qualcuno.
> Ora i conati li ho io.


Sta gran stronza


----------



## Palladiano (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No no andiamo pure a Roma con gli striscioni se serve!


Sai che è una bella idea?


----------



## viola di mare (29 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giove Pluvio, ti ringrazio.
> Perchè dopo quello che ho letto, se quest'uomo non fosse così deciso, si starebbe avviando verso un baratro.
> Spalle al muro Starkino e *preparati alla sceneggiata finale, mi sa che purtroppo*...


cara Sbri mi sa che hai ragione tu...
credo fermamente che ne abbia il coraggio, perchè secondo me non si rende conto fino in fondo che non è stato un gioco. ed ha confuso il buonsenso di Stark con la debolezza, non esiterà a giocarsi il tutto per tutto, tanto c'è tempo...


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cara Sbri mi sa che hai ragione tu...
> credo fermamente che ne abbia il coraggio, perchè secondo me non si rende conto fino in fondo che non è stato un gioco. ed ha confuso il buonsenso di Stark con la debolezza, non esiterà a giocarsi il tutto per tutto, tanto c'è tempo...



Chiedo scusa a Stark per l'OT.
Ma aspettavo di beccarti.

Ho fatto leggere a Seth la tua firma. Ha riso un sacco e si è permesso addirittura di commentare che sarebbe andata proprio così (PS si permette di scherzare perchè ci sono pochi uomini meno maschilisti di lui)

Cmq. 

Io: "Ma non è vero che facciamo così"
Seth: "Sì invece"
Io: "No"
Seth: "Sì"
Io: "Bè io non faccio così con te, ti dico tutto quello che non va"
Seth: "Certo, alla fine me lo dici, ma perchè se no Huston te se incula"


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cara Sbri mi sa che hai ragione tu...
> credo fermamente che ne abbia il coraggio, perchè secondo me non si rende conto fino in fondo che non è stato un gioco. ed ha confuso il buonsenso di Stark con la debolezza, non esiterà a giocarsi il tutto per tutto, tanto c'è tempo...


Non ce l'ha il coraggio, non ha mai avuto le palle. Sarebbe come andare a 200 km/h contro un muro. 
Il tempo che prende le serve solo per digerire il fatto di non avere più alcun potere su di me.
Per un'insicura cronica come lei, che punta tutto sulla seduzione e la menzogna, è una botta mortale.
Non c'è più il porto sicuro nel quale fare ritorno dopo le scorribande in alto mare coi pirati.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lei ha pensato alla vita sua e adesso non accetta che possa farlo anche Stark....Che può essere felice e forte anche senza di lei.Ha perso le conferme,non è razionale e sta tirando fuori di nuovo il suo egoismo infantile.


Ti quoto, probabilmente si vedeva proiettata in una situazione diversa da quella attuale e questo la frena molto nel concedere a Stark la sua libertà definitiva


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ce l'ha il coraggio, non ha mai avuto le palle. Sarebbe come andare a 200 km/h contro un muro.
> Il tempo che prende le serve solo per digerire il fatto di non avere più alcun potere su di me.
> Per un'insicura cronica come lei, che punta tutto sulla seduzione e la menzogna, è una botta mortale.
> *Non c'è più il porto sicuro nel quale fare ritorno dopo le scorribande in alto mare coi pirati.*


*
*Bella metafora :up: ci sta allora che cercherà di trattenerti ancora per un po' ( a modo suo ) mettilo in conto.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]Bella metafora :up: ci sta allora che cercherà di trattenerti ancora per un po' ( a modo suo ) mettilo in conto.


E' un po' difficile trattenere chi è già da un'altra parte, a 360 gradi


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ce l'ha il coraggio, non ha mai avuto le palle. Sarebbe come andare a 200 km/h contro un muro.
> Il tempo che prende le serve solo per digerire il fatto di non avere più alcun potere su di me.
> Per un'insicura cronica come lei, che punta tutto sulla seduzione e la menzogna, è una botta mortale.
> Non c'è più il porto sicuro nel quale fare ritorno dopo le scorribande in alto mare coi pirati.


orrendo.
importante che ora tu la veda con questa lucidità.
ma quindi basta conservare sangue freddo nell'attesa.
Forza!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' un po' difficile trattenere chi è già da un'altra parte, a 360 gradi


 Mi auguro allora che si decida presto a firmare


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro allora che si decida presto a firmare


Mi domando che problemi ha a firmare.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando che problemi ha a firmare.



Per me vorrebbe tornare con lui.


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando che problemi ha a firmare.


Firmando gli dà la possibilita e la libertà di fare una vita sua.Non firmando si illude di avere un controllo su di lui perché "intanto sono ancora tua moglie e mi devi rendere spiegazioni, sei mio ufficialmente".....non oso immaginare cosa farà quando Stark si troverà un altra donna....


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Firmando gli dà la possibilita e la libertà di fare una vita sua.Non firmando si illude di avere un controllo su di lui perché "intanto sono ancora tua moglie e mi devi rendere spiegazioni, sei mio ufficialmente".....non oso immaginare cosa farà quando Stark si troverà un altra donna....



Io lo avevo pensato ma non osavo scriverlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando che problemi ha a firmare.


Forse pensava che Stark avrebbe avuto bisogno di più tempo prima di decidere a separarsi legalmente, non si aspettava questa sua capacità reattiva. questo può renderla più insicura e cerca di procrastinare più possibile


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Firmando gli dà la possibilita e la libertà di fare una vita sua.Non firmando si illude di avere un controllo su di lui perché "intanto sono ancora tua moglie e mi devi rendere spiegazioni, sei mio ufficialmente".....*non oso immaginare cosa farà quando Stark si troverà un altra donna*....


Sei mesi fa andava da mia sorella, no dico, mia sorella....a lamentarsi del fatto che non ci stavo molto con la testa e non mi andava di parlare di separazione, perché lei praticamente stava già fuori dal Tribunale.
Indifferenza totale, sprezzante, ai limiti della cattiveria.
Nel frattempo si viveva la sua tenera storia d'amore smessaggiandomi in faccia.
"E' finita"
"non ti amo più"
"non ce la faccio"
"mi viene il vomito"
"voglio stare da sola" (se se...come no)
"voglio stare tranquilla"
"i tuoi problemi mi appallano"
"mi dispiace se soffri ma io non so cosa fare"
Almeno tre tradimenti conclamati e chissà che altro.

Per me può dare le capocciate al muro, può farsi suora, convertirsi all'Islam, scalare l'Everest, attraversare la Manica a nuoto, arruolarsi nella Legione Straniera, continuare a sbattersi il primo che le fa l'occhiolino e le dice due paroline: LA MIA VITA NON LA RIGUARDA PIU'.

NON LA AMO PIU'
NON LA VOGLIO ACCANTO

Se dovessi scegliere tra lei e stare solo fine alla fine dei miei giorni (che potrebbe essere anche domani), sceglierei la seconda opzione.
L'avevo avvertita, l'avevo messa in guardia quando ancora ero un coglione cocciuto che voleva salvare una barca sgangherata: "mi conosci bene, sai come sono, diventerò una pietra e non ci sarò più. Se mi schifi io ti schifo il triplo e non torno indietro".
FATTO!
Bye bye.
Deve stare zitta e ringraziare Dio che ancora la rispetti e abbia mantenuto rapporti cordiali e amichevoli (che poi non è per lei...).


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sei mesi fa andava da mia sorella, no dico, mia sorella....a lamentarsi del fatto che non ci stavo molto con la testa e non mi andava di parlare di separazione, perché lei praticamente stava già fuori dal Tribunale.
> Indifferenza totale, sprezzante, ai limiti della cattiveria.
> Nel frattempo si viveva la sua tenera storia d'amore smessaggiandomi in faccia.
> "E' finita"
> ...


standing ovation


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sei mesi fa andava da mia sorella, no dico, mia sorella....a lamentarsi del fatto che non ci stavo molto con la testa e non mi andava di parlare di separazione, perché lei praticamente stava già fuori dal Tribunale.
> Indifferenza totale, sprezzante, ai limiti della cattiveria.
> Nel frattempo si viveva la sua tenera storia d'amore smessaggiandomi in faccia.
> "E' finita"
> ...


ora che motivazione da al fatto che non firma la separazione consensuale ? Viste queste premesse


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ora che motivazione da al fatto che non firma la separazione consensuale ? Viste queste premesse


Ma non è che ha detto non si farà, ha solo detto "non ci corre appresso nessuno".
Che già solo per quello qualcuno meno calmo la prenderebbe a schiaffi.
A me frega ZERO della motivazione, posso aspettare, non mi cambia nulla, ok. Ti concedo anche questo. Come l'ultima sigaretta prima della fucilazione. Solo per avere pace e godermi indisturbato i miei bambini di cui sono letteralmente pazzo, innamorato all'inverosimile neanche li avessi partoriti io.
Neanche mi confronto più, prendo decisioni e comunico, non c'è trattativa. Del resto sono affetto da assolutismo sentimentale no? E allora faccio l'assolutista totale.
Tanto alla fine lo stronzo infame sarò io. 
E vabbè....come ho detto stamattina: MSGC
*M*a
*S*ti
*G*ran
*C*azzi


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma non è che ha detto non si farà, ha solo detto "non ci corre appresso nessuno".
> Che già solo per quello qualcuno meno calmo la prenderebbe a schiaffi.
> A me frega ZERO della motivazione, posso aspettare, non mi cambia nulla, ok. Ti concedo anche questo. Come l'ultima sigaretta prima della fucilazione. Solo per avere pace e godermi indisturbato i miei bambini di cui sono letteralmente pazzo, innamorato all'inverosimile neanche li avessi partoriti io.
> Neanche mi confronto più, prendo decisioni e comunico, non c'è trattativa. Del resto sono affetto da assolutismo sentimentale no? E allora faccio l'assolutista totale.
> ...


il "non ci corre appresso nessuno "è cercare di prendere tempo, anche se non capisco a quale scopo. Peraltro mi sembra si scontri molto con la sua fretta iniziale di relegarti fuori dalla sua vita ( escluso il tuo ruolo di genitore che mi sembra abbia sempre preservato )


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il "non ci corre appresso nessuno "è cercare di prendere tempo, anche se non capisco a quale scopo. Peraltro mi sembra si scontri molto con la sua fretta iniziale di relegarti fuori dalla sua vita ( escluso il tuo ruolo di genitore che mi sembra abbia sempre preservato )


te lo dico io che è: paura di affrontare la certificazione del SUO fallimento personale.
Perché siamo falliti come coppia, ma IO come persona no.
E' vergogna...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark ti devo delle scuse. 
Ho letto il forum di corsa in questi giorni (oddio sembro Lorhar ) e non ho proprio letto dei tre tradimenti. Mi sono persa una parte della tua storia e sono intervenuta a cazzo.,
Scusa


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> te lo dico io che è: paura di affrontare la certificazione del SUO fallimento personale.
> Perché siamo falliti come coppia, ma IO come persona no.
> E' vergogna...


Hai centrato perfettamente la questione. Lei sa chi è, a lei stessa non può mentirsi. E sa che ha fallito come moglie e come madre, lei è fallimentare. Affrontare questa certificazione significa affrontare la vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> te lo dico io che è: paura di affrontare la certificazione del SUO fallimento personale.
> Perché siamo falliti come coppia, ma IO come persona no.
> E' vergogna...


buongiorno, si immagino sia così.


----------



## Palladiano (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sei mesi fa andava da mia sorella, no dico, mia sorella....a lamentarsi del fatto che non ci stavo molto con la testa e non mi andava di parlare di separazione, perché lei praticamente stava già fuori dal Tribunale.
> Indifferenza totale, sprezzante, ai limiti della cattiveria.
> Nel frattempo si viveva la sua tenera storia d'amore smessaggiandomi in faccia.
> "E' finita"
> ...


io non ce la faccio a essere indulgente con questa donna. davvero.
stark che ti devo dire: stima stima stima grandissima per te. ma mo o firma o parti da solo.


----------



## Eratò (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sei mesi fa andava da mia sorella, no dico, mia sorella....a lamentarsi del fatto che non ci stavo molto con la testa e non mi andava di parlare di separazione, perché lei praticamente stava già fuori dal Tribunale.
> Indifferenza totale, sprezzante, ai limiti della cattiveria.
> Nel frattempo si viveva la sua tenera storia d'amore smessaggiandomi in faccia.
> "E' finita"
> ...


Io son dalla parte tua Stark e scusa se ho osato di scrivere quella frase.Ho attraversato il tuo stesso percorso e so quanto possa essere deleterio..spero che anche lei arrivi a capire che indietro non si torna e ti lasci libero a vivere la tua vita.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Farfalla, Eratò: non c'è nulla di cui scusarsi


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2014)

*sei un grande*

ciao Stark, ho letto (più o meno) tutta la tua storia in questi mesi... non sono mai intervenuta perché, come ho spiegato nel 3d di newbie, la mia non è una storia di tradimento ma una storia malata finita male. Quindi non saprei che dire sull'argomento.

Ma ci tenevo a dirti che la tua esperienza mi ha dato tanto coraggio. Sei stato veramente un grande. Ammirevole, forte, coraggioso.. hai vissuto tutto il tuo dolore da cima a fondo senza scappare mai, senza trovare millemila pretesti o distrazioni per non pensarci.. e ne stai uscendo.

Stima massima per te!! DAJE!!!! (e forza Roma sempre)


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Stark, ho letto (più o meno) tutta la tua storia in questi mesi... non sono mai intervenuta perché, come ho spiegato nel 3d di newbie, la mia non è una storia di tradimento ma una storia malata finita male. Quindi non saprei che dire sull'argomento.
> 
> Ma ci tenevo a dirti che la tua esperienza mi ha dato tanto coraggio. Sei stato veramente un grande. Ammirevole, forte, coraggioso.. hai vissuto tutto il tuo dolore da cima a fondo senza scappare mai, senza trovare millemila pretesti o distrazioni per non pensarci.. e ne stai uscendo.
> 
> Stima massima per te!! DAJE!!!! (e forza Roma sempre)


Grazie 

E forza Roma oggi più che mai


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark è grandissimo e forte e su questo non ci sono dubbi.

Noto però un atteggiamento diverso su rispetto a quello delle tante tradite che approdano qui. Partendo dallo spirito diverso che mostrano, ci si adegua e spesso vengono invitate a capire che si tratta di sbandate ma che in fondo la donna importante è quella che è stata sposata e accanto alla quale si resta.
Sembra quasi che la dignità personale sia diversa tra uomini e donne nel matrimonio.
Io non mi sentirei di restare accanto a chi ha tradito e più volte ma soprattutto non vedo perché ci si dovrebbe ostinare a stare con chi ci ha detto che non ci desidera perché siamo magre o grasse o invecchiate o che comunque non prova interesse per noi.
Si sta, anche dopo decenni condivisi e figli, con chi vuole noi non con chi non saprebbe diversamente come pagare il mutuo o con chi andare nelle occasioni sociali e famigliari o su chi far conto per spesa, lavatrice e cena.

Stark a me sembra di ricordare che si fa mandare una raccomandata con ricevuta da un avvocato (un altro ) e la si convoca dallo stesso per la firma.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stark a me sembra di ricordare che si fa mandare una raccomandata con ricevuta da un avvocato (un altro ) e la si convoca dallo stesso per la firma.


Non credo servirà 
Io mi aspettavo la raccomandata sua, pensa un pò.


----------



## Homer (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark, ma tecnicamente tu, puoi portare avanti la "tua" pratica di separazione o essendoci un sorta di "conflitto di interessi" (non quelli tra te e tua moglie ), è necessario rivolgersi ad avvocati terzi?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo servirà
> Io mi aspettavo la raccomandata sua, pensa un pò.


La vita è piena di sorprese


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Stark, ma tecnicamente tu, puoi portare avanti la "tua" pratica di separazione o essendoci un sorta di "conflitto di interessi" (non quelli tra te e tua moglie ), è necessario rivolgersi ad avvocati terzi?


"Chi si difende da solo è un cretino lui e il suo avvocato" è una citazione di molti film americani.
Non credo che ci siano problemi perché l'istanza di separazione non deve essere presentata da un avvocato. Esiste anche il "faidate".


----------



## Homer (30 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Chi si difende da solo è un cretino lui e il suo avvocato" è una citazione di molti film americani.
> Non credo che ci siano problemi perché l'istanza di separazione non deve essere presentata da un avvocato. Esiste anche il "faidate".



Ok


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Chi si difende da solo è un cretino lui e il suo avvocato" è una citazione di molti film americani.
> Non credo che ci siano problemi perché l'istanza di separazione non deve essere presentata da un avvocato. Esiste anche il "faidate".


Infatti è così, non in tutti i Tribunali però, alcuni impongono la presenza di un avvocato.
Io non lo farò perché essendo io stesso avvocato non mi sembra corretto, infatti chiederò che venga la mia amica matrimonialista, in modo che al Giudice (e alla famiglia di lei...) non venga il dubbio che la sto a fregà in qualche modo.
Che poi essendo in separazione dei beni c'è poco da fregà, ed economicamente siamo già d'accordo su tutto e non ci sono problemi di sorta.


----------



## Horny (30 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stark è grandissimo e forte e su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> 
> Noto però un atteggiamento diverso su rispetto a quello delle tante tradite che approdano qui. Partendo dallo spirito diverso che mostrano, ci si adegua e spesso vengono invitate a capire che si tratta di sbandate ma che in fondo la donna importante è quella che è stata sposata e accanto alla quale si resta.
> Sembra quasi che la dignità personale sia diversa tra uomini e donne nel matrimonio.
> ...


Davvero?
per me non è' affatto così.
non parliamo poi se si tratta di tradimenti plurimi e/o protratti negli anni.
a me farebbero sentire sporca, proprio come ha scritto stark.
credo che proprio non riuscirei più ad avere rapporti fisici.
neppure affettuosi.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ci siamo, dopo le feste depositeremo il ricorso, _habemus Papam_


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ci siamo, dopo le feste depositeremo il ricorso, _habemus Papam_


Inizia una nuova vita


----------



## Eratò (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ci siamo, dopo le feste depositeremo il ricorso, _habemus Papam_


In bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Infatti è così, non in tutti i Tribunali però, alcuni impongono la presenza di un avvocato.
> Io non lo farò perché essendo io stesso avvocato non mi sembra corretto, infatti chiederò che venga la mia amica matrimonialista, in modo che al Giudice (e alla famiglia di lei...) non venga il dubbio che la sto a fregà in qualche modo.
> Che poi essendo in separazione dei beni c'è poco da fregà, ed economicamente siamo già d'accordo su tutto e non ci sono problemi di sorta.


:up:


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

in bocca al lupo per la tua nuova vita!! :up:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Il thread di Appassionato mi ha ricordato che raramente il traditore si rende davvero conto del male che ha fatto.
Giorni addietro lei mi fa:
"_vuoi rimanere a cena coi bambini? Guarda, ho fatto_... (mostra tronfia il piatto, che in effetti era buono)"
"_ok dai, grazie_"
"_visto? ma quando la ritrovi una come me?_"
"_ma speriamo de no!!! che Dio m'aiuti!" _
"_ah perché mò sarei stronza?_"
"_non ora, ma sei stata più che stronza bella mia_"
(espressione perplessa di lei, mezza piccata)

Va tutto beeeeeneeeeeeeee...amo giocato aho! E' andata male ma non sono stronza è che mi disegnano così.
Mannaggia al diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà. E famosela na risata. Dai dai, siamo amichetti adesso.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il thread di Appassionato mi ha ricordato che raramente il traditore si rende davvero conto del male che ha fatto.
> Giorni addietro lei mi fa:
> "_vuoi rimanere a cena coi bambini? Guarda, ho fatto_... (mostra tronfia il piatto, che in effetti era buono)"
> "_ok dai, grazie_"
> ...


si stark anche io riflettevo sul thread di appassionato. e questa frase di tua moglie davvero è emblematica a riguardo.


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

Tua moglie ha una dissonanza cognitiva paurosa!


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si stark anche io riflettevo sul thread di appassionato. e questa frase di tua moglie davvero è emblematica a riguardo.


Il ragionamento credo che sia "_vabbè dai, mi pare che stai bene adesso, e che sarà mai successo"_.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il ragionamento credo che sia "_vabbè dai, mi pare che stai bene adesso, e che sarà mai successo"_.


avrà bisogno di crederlo, per non sentirsi in colpa.
ci sono persone che vogliono rimanere sempre bambini, privi di responsabilità.
sarebbe un discorso lungo, stark.
tu continua ad ignorarla.
sei forte!!!!
:up:


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il ragionamento credo che sia "_vabbè dai, mi pare che stai bene adesso, e che sarà mai successo"_.


 io credo che non siano in grado di sopportare il peso del dolore inflitto e quindi lo negano e riescono a vivere in pace con se stessi.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha una dissonanza cognitiva paurosa!


anche io ho spesso questa impressione.
un meccanismo che sicuramente le serve per stare meglio.


----------



## zanna (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il ragionamento credo che sia "_vabbè dai, mi pare che stai bene adesso, e che sarà mai successo"_.


avrebbe potuto aggiungere "_guarda che lo stronzo adesso lo fai tu_" sicchè ...


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> anche io ho spesso questa impressione.
> un meccanismo che sicuramente *le serve per stare meglio*.


:up:


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> io credo che non siano in grado di sopportare il peso del dolore inflitto e quindi lo negano e riescono a vivere in pace con se stessi.


abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa.
io ho avuto una madre così,
che oltretutto manco viveva in pace con se stessa,
ma era perennemente insoddisfatta dei comportamenti altrui.
la mia lotta quotidiana è stata ed è evitarne le orme.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il thread di Appassionato mi ha ricordato che raramente il traditore si rende davvero conto del male che ha fatto.
> Giorni addietro lei mi fa:
> "_vuoi rimanere a cena coi bambini? Guarda, ho fatto_... (mostra tronfia il piatto, che in effetti era buono)"
> "_ok dai, grazie_"uu
> ...


Continua ad essere infantile... Ti vede più sereno e si mette la coscienza a posto... Tu sei certo che non voglia tentare una riconquista?


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Continua ad essere infantile... Ti vede più sereno e si mette la coscienza a posto... Tu sei certo che non voglia tentare una riconquista?


Anche se fosse stark le darebbe un due di picche


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Continua ad essere infantile... Ti vede più sereno e si mette la coscienza a posto... Tu sei certo che non voglia tentare una riconquista?


Come ha giustamente osservato Palladiano, due di picche come se piovesse.
E se ci pensi bene il termine "riconquista" è del tutto inappropriato, perché può essere utilizzato quando si è perso qualcosa, non quando si è deciso di buttarla una cosa.
Non c'è proprio nulla da riconquistare.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Come ha giustamente osservato Palladiano, due di picche come se piovesse.
> E se ci pensi bene il termine "riconquista" è del tutto inappropriato, perché può essere utilizzato quando si è perso qualcosa, non quando si è deciso di buttarla una cosa.
> Non c'è proprio nulla da riconquistare.


Secondo il tuo punto di vista sicuramente.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo punto di vista sicuramente.


Ed è quello che conta


----------



## aristocat (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il thread di Appassionato mi ha ricordato che raramente il traditore si rende davvero conto del male che ha fatto.
> Giorni addietro lei mi fa:
> "_vuoi rimanere a cena coi bambini? Guarda, ho fatto_... (mostra tronfia il piatto, che in effetti era buono)"
> "_ok dai, grazie_"
> ...


Almeno il pudore di tacere!
Scusa Stark


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Almeno il pudore di tacere!
> Scusa Stark


Lo so che sembra assurdo ma tutto ciò mi diverte.
:diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## aristocat (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo so che sembra assurdo ma tutto ciò mi diverte.
> :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:


In effetti si può cogliere un lato ironico, il fatto che ti riesca direi che è un buon segno, un'ottima cosa decisamente (secondo me)


----------

